# Non-Toxic, All-Natural Products



## princessre

I have always researched nutrition as a hobby. But since Meow Meow was diagnosed with cancer, I resolved also to replace as many toxic household and personal care products with non-toxic, all-natural products to the extent possible....

I'm a complete novice at this...I know there are some on the board that have expert knowledge of this....and I hope they chime in and help/correct me where I'm incorrect, or help suggest other products that they love. 

But since I researched this for a couple days, I thought I would share my list that I came up with of products had the LOWEST toxicity on Environmental Working Group's cosmetic database with the HIGHEST user ratings on Makeupalley.com and Vitacost.com....I eliminated brands that I could not find at a common retailer or not enough people reviewed...

I was shocked to find that many organic brands in fact use toxic ingredients and you have to check the products one by one...The same company that produces a toxic score of 1 shampoo could also produce a toxic score of 6 moisturizer!! Here's my list of products and their toxicity score from EWG in case it saves someone work:

LIP BALM
BADGER ORGANIC LIP BALM, UNSCENTED 0

SOAPS
Kiss My Face - Olive Oil Soap Fragrance Free 0
Tom's of Maine Natural Deodorant Body Bar Lemongrass 0

BODY MOISTURIZERS
L'Occitane - Mom and Baby Balm 0
California Baby Calendula Cream 1 
Shikai Borage Dry Skin Therapy Lotion 2

DEODORANTS
Tom's of Maine - Natural Long-Lasting Deodorant Lemongrass 0
Almay Antiperspirant & Deodorant, Clear Gel, Unscented 1
Ban Classic Invisible Solid Antiperspirant & Deodorant, Unscented 1

SHAMPOOS
Pantene - Brunette Expressions Shampoo 1
Free & Clear Shampoo for Sensitive Skin & Scalp 1
California Baby Shampoo & Bodywash Super Sensitive 1

CONDITIONERS
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Rosemary Mint Tea Tree 2
Aubrey Organics GPB Glycogen Protein Balancing Conditioner 2
Aubrey Organics - Honeysuckle Rose 2

FACE MOISTURIZERS
Kiss My Face Under Age 1
Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta Rose Hip Moisturizing Cream 2

FLOSS
Tom's of Maine-Naturally Waxed Anti-Plaque Round or Flat Floss, Unflavored 0

TOOTHPASTE
Tom's of Maine Natural Antiplaque plus Whitening Gel Toothpaste, Spearmint 1

I ordered most of these products from Vitacost.com and Drugstore.com, and am so pleased that it will not be as difficult to switch over as I previously thought. 

Now does anyone know where I can check the toxicity of common household cleaners like Seventh Generation, Method, etc?? I don't feel that I can rely on "the brand" any more. As you can see above, L'Oreal, Ban, and Almay have the rare 1 toxicitiy product, yet I have seen toxicity ratings of 7 on some products from Kiss My Face and Jason Organics!!


----------



## Starsmom

Try this site:

Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews


----------



## princessre

Starsmom said:


> Try this site:
> 
> Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews


Thanks! That's what I used! I only found personal care / beauty products on this site though. I'm looking for household cleaner ratings....


----------



## Starsmom

OK, try this: 

Household Cleaner Ratings & Reviews | Best & Worst Products | GoodGuide


----------



## Nikki's Mom

For household cleaning, I use peroxide, vinegar, and baking soda. Sometimes I use Bon Ami powder, and sometimes Dr. Bronner's all purpose soap. 

For dishwashing, I use Ecover dish soap, and Ecover dishwasher tablets.

For Laundry, I use Seventh Generation. 

I also love microfiber dusting/glass cleaning cloths. 

For beauty/cosmetics, I use Aubrey Organics facial, hair, and body care products, and Jane Iredale and Earth's beauty makeup. (I formerly used Desert Essence Organics shampoos, but lately they started making my scalp itch. So I changed to Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. I use this for the dogs, too.) 

Aubrey Organics facial moisturizers are great. I use the Sea Buckthorn.

Oops, forgot toothpaste. I sometimes use a mix of baking soda and coconut oil, or I use a Tea Tree Oil toothpaste, I forget the brand name right now. It's low on the toxicity. 

Hope this helps. 

Thanks, Sophia.


----------



## princessre

Starsmom said:


> OK, try this:
> 
> Household Cleaner Ratings & Reviews | Best & Worst Products | GoodGuide


Wow, thanks alot!! This is great!!


----------



## Starsmom

Glad to be of service!


----------



## beckinwolf

Tom's of Maine is actually now owned by Colgate-Palmolive, so they aren't as good as they used to be. I like Dr. Bronner's products too. I use their lip balm. The only thing I use for lotions is organic almond oil and organic raw shea butter. Any brand is fine, but I use the oils from the "Now" brand. They are a blue bottle with bright yellow-orange label. I use Hugo Naturals for shampoo and conditioner. They come in tons of scents and use all natural ingredients. Aubrey Organics is what I use for hair gel. It's the only brand of natural hair gel that I've been able to find that actually works with my naturally curly wild mess of hair. For toothpaste, I started using ToothSoap. It's made from coconut oil, olive oil, and a few essential oils. You should look it up. No added anything. No nasty stuff at all. It's cool that you are using the Skin Deep database thing. I always love looking through it.


----------



## princessre

Thanks, Suzan!

One thing I read today from EWG that was really alarming was that they find so much PBA in canned foods....I've been feeding MM canned food since I got her!! They didn't test pet food...but they found really high levels of PBA in all canned foods??? Does anyone know if this is true for pet food? I'm sure lots of members feed canned food to their malts!

You know, it's too bad the Ecover dishwasher tablets don't work for me at all.

I'll order the Bon Ami power and the Dr. Bronner's all purpose soap!!

Thanks for the tip on Aubrey Organics! I like all of the products I've tried from them....Too bad some of their products are still high in toxicity!



Nikki's Mom said:


> For household cleaning, I use peroxide, vinegar, and baking soda. Sometimes I use Bon Ami powder, and sometimes Dr. Bronner's all purpose soap.
> 
> For dishwashing, I use Ecover dish soap, and Ecover dishwasher tablets.
> 
> For Laundry, I use Seventh Generation.
> 
> I also love microfiber dusting/glass cleaning cloths.
> 
> For beauty/cosmetics, I use Aubrey Organics facial, hair, and body care products, and Jane Iredale and Earth's beauty makeup. (I formerly used Desert Essence Organics shampoos, but lately they started making my scalp itch. So I changed to Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. I use this for the dogs, too.)
> 
> Aubrey Organics facial moisturizers are great. I use the Sea Buckthorn.
> 
> Oops, forgot toothpaste. I sometimes use a mix of baking soda and coconut oil, or I use a Tea Tree Oil toothpaste, I forget the brand name right now. It's low on the toxicity.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks, Sophia.


----------



## princessre

beckinwolf said:


> Tom's of Maine is actually now owned by Colgate-Palmolive, so they aren't as good as they used to be. I like Dr. Bronner's products too. I use their lip balm. The only thing I use for lotions is organic almond oil and organic raw shea butter. Any brand is fine, but I use the oils from the "Now" brand. They are a blue bottle with bright yellow-orange label. I use Hugo Naturals for shampoo and conditioner. They come in tons of scents and use all natural ingredients. Aubrey Organics is what I use for hair gel. It's the only brand of natural hair gel that I've been able to find that actually works with my naturally curly wild mess of hair. For toothpaste, I started using ToothSoap. It's made from coconut oil, olive oil, and a few essential oils. You should look it up. No added anything. No nasty stuff at all. It's cool that you are using the Skin Deep database thing. I always love looking through it.


Thanks! Wait, surely EWG would update the ratings if the ingredients/manufacturing process were changed for Tom's of Maine?

I did notice that all the organic almond oil, organic shea butter, organic jojoba oil were 0 toxicity. I didn't order it because I thought it would be kind of greasy? Do you just get used to that, or does it absorb well?

I'll look up ToothSoap! Does it taste oily? Or is there some minty stuff to make you feel "fresh?"


----------



## maltlovereileen

What is a good thing to mop floors with?


----------



## beckinwolf

princessre said:


> Thanks! Wait, surely EWG would update the ratings if the ingredients/manufacturing process were changed for Tom's of Maine?
> 
> I did notice that all the organic almond oil, organic shea butter, organic jojoba oil were 0 toxicity. I didn't order it because I thought it would be kind of greasy? Do you just get used to that, or does it absorb well?
> 
> I'll look up ToothSoap! Does it taste oily? Or is there some minty stuff to make you feel "fresh?"


I'll post you a link to ToothSoap. It comes in LOTS of different flavors. Mint included. They keep improving it too. It doesn't taste oily, but it is thin if you get the liquid kind. You just use the eye-dropper that comes with the bottle and put 5 or 6 drops in your mouth then sort of swirl them around on your teeth and brush like normal. It'll make suds! You can get gel and chips now too. I've only used the liquid though, but its all good. I've tried the black cherry, chocolate mint, peppermint, and ginger so far. Funky at first, but not bad. If you sign up for their email list, the owner will email you all kinds of funny stories and jokes. She's kind of a flower-child hippy, but way cool. They also send out discounts and deals through their email newsletters. BOGO, 25% off, etc. 

Clean Your Teeth with Tooth Soap, Tooth Brightener, Tooth Swish & Other Dental & Health Products (ToothSoap.com)

I'm not sure Tom's of Maine changed their formula when they got bought-out, I just don't trust them 100% anymore, not to hide the bad stuff and call it something safe-sounding. 

The almond oil is not too bad. As long as you only use a little drop or two, it will moisturize well and not be greasy. The trick is to not use too much, or you will be a greaseball!. I think I like it the most because its not scented. So much lotion and cream just plain stinks to me.


----------



## princessre

Starsmom said:


> Glad to be of service!


Seriously! Thank you so much! I could hug you right now!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## princessre

beckinwolf said:


> I'll post you a link to ToothSoap. It comes in LOTS of different flavors. Mint included. They keep improving it too. It doesn't taste oily, but it is thin if you get the liquid kind. You just use the eye-dropper that comes with the bottle and put 5 or 6 drops in your mouth then sort of swirl them around on your teeth and brush like normal. It'll make suds! You can get gel and chips now too. I've only used the liquid though, but its all good. I've tried the black cherry, chocolate mint, peppermint, and ginger so far. Funky at first, but not bad. If you sign up for their email list, the owner will email you all kinds of funny stories and jokes. She's kind of a flower-child hippy, but way cool. They also send out discounts and deals through their email newsletters. BOGO, 25% off, etc.
> 
> Clean Your Teeth with Tooth Soap, Tooth Brightener, Tooth Swish & Other Dental & Health Products (ToothSoap.com)
> 
> I'm not sure Tom's of Maine changed their formula when they got bought-out, I just don't trust them 100% anymore, not to hide the bad stuff and call it something safe-sounding.
> 
> The almond oil is not too bad. As long as you only use a little drop or two, it will moisturize well and not be greasy. The trick is to not use too much, or you will be a greaseball!. I think I like it the most because its not scented. So much lotion and cream just plain stinks to me.


So interesting! I keep reading "gel and chips"....what does that mean? They make toothpaste in chips?

I'll try the oil! A couple drops sounds like it could be good...and probably pretty spreadable too!


----------



## princessre

maltlovereileen said:


> What is a good thing to mop floors with?


I just looked up Floorcleaner on the Good Guide. You'll never believe this, the one scoring highest for health is 

Clorox ReadyMop Advanced Floor Cleaner (score of 8 out of 10)
Surprise!

But if you use an all-purpose cleaner, you can get higher rated ones like
Method All Purpose Dilutable Cleaner (8.7 for health)

But what the heck, Seventh Generation All-Purpose Cleaner, Free and Clear, scores a whoppingly low 4 for health!!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf

princessre said:


> So interesting! I keep reading "gel and chips"....what does that mean? They make toothpaste in chips?
> 
> I'll try the oil! A couple drops sounds like it could be good...and probably pretty spreadable too!


The gel is probably just the liquid thickened somehow to resemble actual toothpaste gel, and the chips are solid pieces of "soap" that you use to brush your teeth. You lay a chip or two on your back molar and then bite down to spread it around a bit. Then the action and water used in brushing your teeth will help dissolve it and distribute it through your mouth.


----------



## princessre

beckinwolf said:


> The gel is probably just the liquid thickened somehow to resemble actual toothpaste gel, and the chips are solid pieces of "soap" that you use to brush your teeth. You lay a chip or two on your back molar and then bite down to spread it around a bit. Then the action and water used in brushing your teeth will help dissolve it and distribute it through your mouth.


So fancy! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Although I think that EWG/Cosmetic Safety Database is an excellent tool, over the years I have had to be careful not to over rely on it's total numbers ratings on certain products without going into further detail on their ratings of certain ingredients, or by the trial and error of using some products. 

What one must weigh is the amount used, and whether they are diluting the product with water, whether it is being rinsed out/off. Usually, if a product is fragrance free, and you aren't inhaling large amounts of it over a long time period, or ingesting the product, the one or two ingredients that are "questionable" according to EWG probably won't affect you or 99% of people. 

It's the total toxic load of all your home products/beauty products added together that folks must take into consideration. And EWG is excellent for that. 

I have an issue with EWG's poor ratings on products that contain some ingredients like certain essentials oils, grapefruit seed extract, citric acid, grain alcohol, and carrageenan. These ingredients, while known to be irritating to many, and a definite hazard if ingested or used in large amounts, are not nearly as toxic as most synthetic chemicals. If one has to buy all products labed 0-3, it might be unsatisfactory. Been there, done that. Some of the products didn't work at all. Some of them are very expensive, or are had to find. Some of them, I just don't like, lol. But the majority are fine. 

I think that if a product is being rated around a 3-5 on their chart, and it is because the product contains one or two of the above items I've mentioned which increases the overall score, but are still fairly innocuous to most, is far different from ratings for a synthetic chemical that is a definite neurotoxin or carcinogen (like artificial fragrance or formaldehyde.) 

EWG/Cosmetic Safety Database is an excellent tool, and I use it all the time. But even their information is subject to interpretation, and personal trial and error. 

I hope that this helps.


----------



## maltlovereileen

princessre said:


> I just looked up Floorcleaner on the Good Guide. You'll never believe this, the one scoring highest for health is
> 
> Clorox ReadyMop Advanced Floor Cleaner (score of 8 out of 10)
> Surprise!
> 
> But if you use an all-purpose cleaner, you can get higher rated ones like
> Method All Purpose Dilutable Cleaner (8.7 for health)
> 
> But what the heck, Seventh Generation All-Purpose Cleaner, Free and Clear, scores a whoppingly low 4 for health!!!!!


Thank you so much for that!!! This thread got me to thinking about how much my little ones lick their paws and what they must be ingesting in the way of cleaning product :blink:


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Although I think that EWG/Cosmetic Safety Database is an excellent tool, over the years I have had to be careful not to over rely on it's total numbers ratings on certain products without going into further detail on their ratings of certain ingredients, or by the trial and error of using some products.
> 
> What one must weigh is the amount used, and whether they are diluting the product with water, whether it is being rinsed out/off. Usually, if a product is fragrance free, and you aren't inhaling large amounts of it over a long time period, or ingesting the product, the one or two ingredients that are "questionable" according to EWG probably won't affect you or 99% of people.
> 
> It's the total toxic load of all your home products/beauty products added together that folks must take into consideration. And EWG is excellent for that.
> 
> I have an issue with EWG's poor ratings on products that contain some ingredients like certain essentials oils, grapefruit seed extract, citric acid, grain alcohol, and carrageenan. These ingredients, while known to be irritating to many, and a definite hazard if ingested or used in large amounts, are not nearly as toxic as most synthetic chemicals. If one has to buy all products labed 0-3, it can be unsatisfactory. Been there, done that. Some of the products don't work at all. Some of them are very expensive, or are had to find. Some of them, I just don't like, lol.
> 
> I think that if a product is being rated around a 3-5 on their chart, and it is because the product contains one or two of the above items I've mentioned which increases the overall score, but are still fairly innocuous to most, is far different from ratings for a synthetic chemical that is a definite neurotoxin or carcinogen (like artificial fragrance or formaldehyde.)
> 
> EWG/Cosmetic Safety Database is an excellent tool, and I use it all the time. But even their information is subject to interpretation, and personal trial and error.
> 
> I hope that this helps.


Seriously it IS really hard to find products in the 0-2 score range! That's why it took me so long! And that is why I also cross checked with Makeupalley.com. Because most people on that forum just care about efficacy, and don't care about toxicity!

I'm sure what you're saying is true about the scoring being too strict! Actually, I have tried most of the items I listed 0-2, and I really like most of them! So that was such a pleasant surprise!! But it does stink if the scoring system excludes certain items that are perfectly fine for most of the population!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

BTW, regarding BPA in canned foods. I've been searching for those that don't use BPA-lined cans. So far, I found that Eden Organic brand foods (except for their tomatoes) are BPA free, and Native Forest Coconut oil is in BPA free cans. All of the other brands of canned tomatoes are also packed in cans lined with BPA due to the acidity. So I switched to Bionature organic tomatoes, packed in glass jars. The only other canned products I keep around are salmon, sardines, and tuna. Still searching for BPA-free cans on those. 

Weruva canned dog food is the only one that I know of that is packed in BPA-free cans.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> BTW, regarding BPA in canned foods. I've been searching for those that don't use BPA-lined cans. So far, I found that Eden Organic brand foods (except for their tomatoes) are BPA free, and Native Forest Coconut oil is in BPA free cans. All of the other brands of canned tomatoes are also packed in cans lined with BPA due to the acidity. So I switched to Bionature organic tomatoes, packed in glass jars. The only other canned products I keep around are salmon, sardines, and tuna. Still searching for BPA-free cans on those.
> 
> Weruva canned dog food is the only one that I know of that is packed in BPA-free cans.


:aktion033::aktion033:Wow! I'm always amazed at all the things you know about health!!!!!!! SM is very very very lucky to have you!!!


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> BTW, regarding BPA in canned foods. I've been searching for those that don't use BPA-lined cans. So far, I found that Eden Organic brand foods (except for their tomatoes) are BPA free, and Native Forest Coconut oil is in BPA free cans. All of the other brands of canned tomatoes are also packed in cans lined with BPA due to the acidity. So I switched to Bionature organic tomatoes, packed in glass jars. The only other canned products I keep around are salmon, sardines, and tuna. Still searching for BPA-free cans on those.
> 
> Weruva canned dog food is the only one that I know of that is packed in BPA-free cans.


Presumably Weruva canned cat food is also lined with BPA-free cans???


----------



## maltlovereileen

Suzan, I know you've talked about this before but I can't find it. Would you tell me your thoughts on Coconut Palm Sugar and unprocessed Stevia (the green crumbled or the liquid)? Trying to find a heathlier sweetener (you were the one who opened my eyes to Agave Nectar being not as great as they led us to believe)


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Seriously it IS really hard to find products in the 0-2 score range! That's why it took me so long! And that is why I also cross checked with Makeupalley.com. Because most people on that forum just care about efficacy, and don't care about toxicity!
> 
> I'm sure what you're saying is true about the scoring being too strict! Actually, I have tried most of the items I listed 0-2, and I really like most of them! So that was such a pleasant surprise!! But it does stink if the scoring system excludes certain items that are perfectly fine for most of the population!



Sophia, kudos to you. Your interest in this puts you far ahead of most people. Most people care only about cost and convenience. They don't realize the toxic load that they carry, and then they wonder why they and their pets get sick often! That's why I can be a real nag about this stuff. 

And the other thing that some folks have to consider with all this is their own personal allergies. I can't use products that contain wheat or milk. So there's that, plus the other nasty stuff that isn't good for anyone, including pets. :smpullhair: As with everything in life, there are tradeoffs and we do the best we can. If it were up to me, I'd have all my home and beauty products custom-made just for me, so they'd be non-toxic, effective, and exactly what I needed! It's a nice dream, but.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Seriously it IS really hard to find products in the 0-2 score range! That's why it took me so long! And that is why I also cross checked with Makeupalley.com. Because most people on that forum just care about efficacy, and don't care about toxicity!
> 
> I'm sure what you're saying is true about the scoring being too strict! Actually, I have tried most of the items I listed 0-2, and I really like most of them! So that was such a pleasant surprise!! But it does stink if the scoring system excludes certain items that are perfectly fine for most of the population!



LOL, I cross-check with Makeup Alley too! The people who post there just crack me up. 

My personal *maximum* score on the EWG site is about 4-5, depending on the product.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Sophia, kudos to you. Your interest in this puts you far ahead of most people. Most people care only about cost and convenience. They don't realize the toxic load that they carry, and then they wonder why they and their pets get sick often! That's why I can be a real nag about this stuff.
> 
> And the other thing that some folks have to consider with all this is their own personal allergies. I can't use products that contain wheat or milk. So there's that, plus the other nasty stuff that isn't good for anyone, including pets. :smpullhair: As with everything in life, there are tradeoffs and we do the best we can. If it were up to me, I'd have all my home and beauty products custom-made just for me, so they'd be non-toxic, effective, and exactly what I needed! It's a nice dream, but.....:thumbsup:


Thank you so much, Suzan- but no, not at all!! As interested as I was in health, I only focused on nutrition and am so late to the game in terms of household and personal care products! It really took the big C for me to realize what a big freaking deal this is. But I guess better late than never!! 

I agree about the personal allergies-- I could never buy anything with lavender, with lactose, with alcohol, etc. Ideally I would get the allergy patch test. Have you gotten that? My sister got it recently, and the doctor told her she is allergic to almost everything. Just probably means that I am allergic to almost everything, too. Sigh. Luckily we rarely get sick (KNOCK ON WOOD), so hopefully getting rid of all this toxic stuff will just make things even better. 

And please don't ever say that you're a "real nag" about this stuff. It is clear that health is a very important issue AND interest of yours. That is one of the many special gifts you have!!! Whether or not SM'ers agree on their philosophies on nutrition and health, you are a most definitely a very very precious resource to those who are open-minded and curious about health!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Thank you so much, Suzan- but no, not at all!! As interested as I was in health, I only focused on nutrition and am so late to the game in terms of household and personal care products! It really took the big C for me to realize what a big freaking deal this is. But I guess better late than never!!
> 
> I agree about the personal allergies-- I could never buy anything with lavender, with lactose, with alcohol, etc. Ideally I would get the allergy patch test. Have you gotten that? My sister got it recently, and the doctor told her she is allergic to almost everything. Just probably means that I am allergic to almost everything, too. Sigh. Luckily we rarely get sick (KNOCK ON WOOD), so hopefully getting rid of all this toxic stuff will just make things even better.
> 
> And please don't ever say that you're a "real nag" about this stuff. It is clear that health is a very important issue AND interest of yours. That is one of the many special gifts you have!!! Whether or not SM'ers agree on their philosophies on nutrition and health, you are a most definitely a very very precious resource to those who are open-minded and curious about health!!


Thanks, you're very sweet. 

No, I haven't had a patch test in a long time, but I know that I am sensitive to anything with toluene and formaldehyde in it, plus pesticides and mold as well. 

Sometimes too much exposure to just one thing that a person is allergic to will make them hypersensitive, (it is called "sensitized") but they might not truly be allergic to everything that is indicated in the test. Once the original offending thing is removed, the immune system might return to normal and if re-tested, the allergy test results will be different. Allergies, sensitivities are very difficult to truly pinpoint and can create many "mystery" symptoms and illnesses. 

The first thing I always suggest to people who are having health/allergy issues is to remove wheat/sugar/soy and canola oils from their diet, and to immediately remove anything with fragrance from the home/beauty products, and see how they feel after a couple of weeks.

BTW, another thing that can cause allergies in pets is the dye used in their toys and bedding. Hardly anyone thinks about the dye being toxic. 

Almost all artificial fragrances contain formaldehyde, and some perfumes and hair colorings contain toluene. I'm really grateful that I am so sensitive to those things, as they are truly toxic to all people, and most aren't aware. 

That is why I am always nagging folks to get rid of their air fresheners and scented candles, and open a window or use pure essential oils (as directed) instead. 

Sorry for the ramble. :blush:


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Thanks, you're very sweet.
> 
> No, I haven't had a patch test in a long time, but I know that I am sensitive to anything with toluene and formaldehyde in it, plus pesticides and mold as well.
> 
> Sometimes too much exposure to just one thing that a person is allergic to will make them hypersensitive, (it is called "sensitized") but they might not truly be allergic to everything that is indicated in the test. Once the original offending thing is removed, the immune system might return to normal and if re-tested, the allergy test results will be different. Allergies, sensitivities are very difficult to truly pinpoint and can create many "mystery" symptoms and illnesses.
> 
> The first thing I always suggest to people who are having health/allergy issues is to remove wheat/sugar/soy and canola oils from their diet, and to immediately remove anything with fragrance from the home/beauty products, and see how they feel after a couple of weeks.
> 
> BTW, another thing that can cause allergies in pets is the dye used in their toys and bedding. Hardly anyone thinks about the dye being toxic.
> 
> Almost all artificial fragrances contain formaldehyde, and some perfumes and hair colorings contain toluene. I'm really grateful that I am so sensitive to those things, as they are truly toxic to all people, and most aren't aware.
> 
> That is why I am always nagging folks to get rid of their air fresheners and scented candles, and open a window or use pure essential oils (as directed) instead.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble. :blush:


Very interesting! Is even organic canola oil in small amounts bad? I use a small amount of the the Spectrum spray to make eggs.

Why do most fragrances contain formaldehyde? Just yesterday I read about wrinkle-resistant shirts containing formaldehyde. Scary!

In terms of pet bedding and clothing, do those organic brands NOT use dyes that are toxic? I remember you said organic foods cannot be GMO. What about organic clothes and beds? Are they automatically non-toxic?

What about whole soybean? Isn't that good for you? What about soy sauce? Why do you stop soy along with sugar, wheat, etc. I know I'm allergic to wheat. I know sugar isn't good for most people. I didn't know about soy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Very interesting! Is even organic canola oil in small amounts bad? I use a small amount of the the Spectrum spray to make eggs.
> 
> Why do most fragrances contain formaldehyde? Just yesterday I read about wrinkle-resistant shirts containing formaldehyde. Scary!
> 
> In terms of pet bedding and clothing, do those organic brands NOT use dyes that are toxic? I remember you said organic foods cannot be GMO. What about organic clothes and beds? Are they automatically non-toxic?
> 
> What about whole soybean? Isn't that good for you? What about soy sauce? Why do you stop soy along with sugar, wheat, etc. I know I'm allergic to wheat. I know sugar isn't good for most people. I didn't know about soy.


Formaldehyde is a very effective preservative. It is in fragrances, paints, wood products, sheet rock, leather clothes, and leather furniture, beauty products, etc. etc. 

I don't know about organic textiles and their dyes. I would imagine that those companies who manufacture such products would be apt to choose non toxic dyes in keeping with their philosophies. I use West Paw dog toys and crate mats, as they are ethical, and they don't use toxic products to make their stuff. If you aren't sure about bedding, wash it a couple of times before using it. I think in the case of beds, you get what you pay for. 

Canola oil is from a plant called rapeseed. Vegetables on their own do not contain much in way of oil. Some fruits (coconut, avocado) and seeds/nuts do, but not veggies. It is not natural to extract oils from vegetables, and since this process has begun, people's health have deteriorated. Canola oil is made by processing it with hexane, a solvent. Canola oil is genetically modified. (not the organic oil) It is my opinion that any type of PUFA - veg oil, is not healthy. I cook eggs in clarified butter or coconut oil. I haven't used a cooking spray in years. 

Soybeans contain plant estrogens and in large quantities also can mess with thyroid function. Unless organic, 99% of soy products are genetically modified. Tofu is a highly processed food. Plain organic soybeans (like edamame) in small quantities aren't going to kill anyone, but remember that any plant hormones ingested might have a hormonal effect on your body. I do use soy sauce occasionally, but only organic, gluten-free tamari, and only a little bit. I used to use vast quantities of soy products at one time. ADDED: Fermented soy (tempeh and natto) are considered to be easier on the body than regular soy. 

Remember, these are simply my conclusions made from doing extensive research. I was in poor health for a long time because I believed all the mainstream ideas about health/nutrition/food. *Others may have a different opinion, and that is fine with me. *I'm not a health professional nor do I have all the answers. 

I highly recommend two books for further info. I don't agree with all of the ideas in these books, but overall, they have some great information on the questions you are asking. 

This is one everyone should at least try to read:
Nourishing Traditions 


This has good info for everyone, though I don't agree with everything:
The Vegetarian Myth



Blogs:

The Daily Lipid

Whole Health Source

The Healthy Skeptic

Hyperlipid

Mark's Daily Apple

Nutrition and Physical Regeneration

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

maltlovereileen said:


> Suzan, I know you've talked about this before but I can't find it. Would you tell me your thoughts on Coconut Palm Sugar and unprocessed Stevia (the green crumbled or the liquid)? Trying to find a heathlier sweetener (you were the one who opened my eyes to Agave Nectar being not as great as they led us to believe)


The only coconut palm sugar I have used is Coconut Secret Raw Coconut Crystals. I absolutely love it. It tastes like brown sugar. It is low glycemic and contains many nutrients. It's expensive, though. Whole Foods sells it. A liquid version (nectar) is also available, but it is too tempting for me to have around. I suddenly begin to think of thinks to cook/bake so I can pour the liquid nectar on top! 

I have eaten different forms of stevia on and off for many years. I don't much care for the taste of it in some things, but I think it is a fine sweetener. Hope this helps.


----------



## maltlovereileen

That helps a lot!!! Thank you so much!!!! I also didn't care for the aftertaste of Stevia and was hoping the coconut palm sugar was OK. I got mine at Wholefoods too (the only place I could find it) ... I didn't see the raw crystals and will look for them next time. This stuff smells great and tastes great and I liked that it could be used quantity for quantity same as sugar in baking, etc. I don't eat much sugar, so the cost didn't bother me (under $5 for a little bag at Wholefoods)










Thank you again for your opinion. I can tell you are really up on this stuff (nutritious, organic, good for you) and it helps so much. It can be overwhelming trying to get the right information with all the stuff that's online.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Formaldehyde is a very effective preservative. It is in fragrances, paints, wood products, sheet rock, leather clothes, and leather furniture, beauty products, etc. etc.
> 
> I don't know about organic textiles and their dyes. I would imagine that those companies who manufacture such products would be apt to choose non toxic dyes in keeping with their philosophies. I use West Paw dog toys and crate mats, as they are ethical, and they don't use toxic products to make their stuff. If you aren't sure about bedding, wash it a couple of times before using it. I think in the case of beds, you get what you pay for.
> 
> Canola oil is from a plant called rapeseed. Vegetables on their own do not contain much in way of oil. Some fruits (coconut, avocado) and seeds/nuts do, but not veggies. It is not natural to extract oils from vegetables, and since this process has begun, people's health have deteriorated. Canola oil is made by processing it with hexane, a solvent. Canola oil is genetically modified. (not the organic oil) It is my opinion that any type of PUFA - veg oil, is not healthy. I cook eggs in clarified butter or coconut oil. I haven't used a cooking spray in years.
> 
> Soybeans contain plant estrogens and in large quantities also can mess with thyroid function. Unless organic, 99% of soy products are genetically modified. Tofu is a highly processed food. Plain organic soybeans (like edamame) in small quantities aren't going to kill anyone, but remember that any plant hormones ingested might have a hormonal effect on your body. I do use soy sauce occasionally, but only organic, gluten-free tamari, and only a little bit. I used to use vast quantities of soy products at one time.
> 
> Remember, these are my conclusions made from doing extensive research. I was in poor health for a long time because I believed all the mainstream ideas about health/nutrition/food. *Others may have a different opinion, and that is fine with me. *
> 
> I highly recommend two books for further info. I don't agree with all of the ideas in these books, but overall, they have some great information on the questions you are asking.
> 
> Nourishing Traditions
> 
> The Vegetarian Myth
> 
> Blogs:
> 
> The Daily Lipid
> 
> Whole Health Source
> 
> The Healthy Skeptic
> 
> Hyperlipid
> 
> Mark's Daily Apple
> 
> Nutrition and Physical Regeneration
> 
> Hope this helps.


I only use a tiny bit of organic canola oil. But do you mean that even organic canola oil is always made with a solvent, or do you mean that the solvent is used to make anything that is a spray, or is a solvent used to make any vegetable oil? Sorry I'm a little dense...:blush: 

And I only eat like 10 organic edamame a day for my afternoon snack. But I agree most processed soy is controversial in healthfulness. 

I don't take much butter or coconut oil, though. I get most of my oils from wild salmon and cod. (I eat wild salmon or cod 3-4 times a week.) Occasionally I take very very good butter because I do love good butter. But I find wild fish way better for me than butter or beef in this regard.


----------



## maltlovereileen

I have been hearing great things about grapeseed oil lately - supposed to help clean out your arteries. I bought a bottle at Trader Joe's the other day and was so pleased with it's mild flavor - can even cook eggs in it and it doesn't impart flavor.


----------



## princessre

maltlovereileen said:


> I have been hearing great things about grapeseed oil lately - supposed to help clean out your arteries. I bought a bottle at Trader Joe's the other day and was so pleased with it's mild flavor - can even cook eggs in it and it doesn't impart flavor.


I love cooking with grapeseed oil- it's got a much higher smoking point than olive oil! The flavor is really mild...


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I'm not a scientist, but I believe that the way the oil is extracted from the plant is to heat it in hexane, even organic canola. That is part of the refining process. I believe that other vegetable oils, like corn, soy, and some seed oils, like sunflower and safflower are made in much the same way. But like I said, I read a lot of things, and sometimes I forget parts of what I read, or where I read it. I'm not a scientist, so please don't take my word for it, please do your own research. 

Everyone has to do what is best for them. I like fish, but good wild fish is expensive for me, so I eat grassfed beef (I buy in bulk to save $$) and I use small amounts of clarified butter (ghee) and coconut oil for cooking. Coconut oil has other health benefits, too. 

If you get your fats from fish, that is perfectly fine. It is ALWAYS preferable to get your fats from fish or animal products, and using small quantities of some unrefined fruit/nut/seed oils - like olive oil, avocado oil, macadamia nut oil - rather than regularly consuming veggie, grain or bean oil. Since manufacturers have started making oils from veggies/grains/beans, heart disease and diabetes have skyrocketed in our country.

Veggies are excellent and nutritious foods, but their refined oils are not very nutritious, imo. I have other opinions on legumes/grains, but I'll leave that for another day. :thumbsup:

JMO.




princessre said:


> I only use a tiny bit of organic canola oil. But do you mean that even organic canola oil is always made with a solvent, or do you mean that the solvent is used to make anything that is a spray, or is a solvent used to make any vegetable oil? Sorry I'm a little dense...:blush:
> 
> And I only eat like 10 organic edamame a day for my afternoon snack. But I agree most processed soy is controversial in healthfulness.
> 
> I don't take much butter or coconut oil, though. I get most of my oils from wild salmon and cod. (I eat wild salmon or cod 3-4 times a week.) Occasionally I take very very good butter because I do love good butter. But I find wild fish way better for me than butter or beef in this regard.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Sophia, I forgot to mention. You should watch the movie, "Fat Head." It's on DVD, and also available at hulu.com

It's funny and educational. It covers a lot of what we discussed.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm not a scientist, but I believe that the way the oil is extracted from the plant is to heat it in hexane, even organic canola. That is part of the refining process. I believe that other vegetable oils, like corn, soy, and some seed oils, like sunflower and safflower are made in much the same way. But like I said, I read a lot of things, and sometimes I forget parts of what I read, or where I read it. I'm not a scientist, so please don't take my word for it, please do your own research.
> 
> Everyone has to do what is best for them. I like fish, but good wild fish is expensive for me, so I eat grassfed beef (I buy in bulk to save $$) and I use small amounts of clarified butter (ghee) and coconut oil for cooking. Coconut oil has other health benefits, too.
> 
> If you get your fats from fish, that is perfectly fine. It is ALWAYS preferable to get your fats from fish or animal products, and using small quantities of some unrefined fruit/nut/seed oils - like olive oil, avocado oil, macadamia nut oil - rather than regularly consuming veggie, grain or bean oil. Since manufacturers have started making oils from veggies/grains/beans, heart disease and diabetes have skyrocketed in our country.
> 
> Veggies are excellent and nutritious foods, but their refined oils are not very nutritious, imo. I have other opinions on legumes/grains, but I'll leave that for another day. :thumbsup:
> 
> JMO.


Thanks so much for pointing out the importance of the specific extraction process. I just looked up my organic Spectrum Canola Oil and this is what is said:

_EXTRACTION: Hexane Extracted vs. Expeller Pressed
Mass market oils are typically extracted from seed using a petroleum product called hexane. Conventional manufacturers like hexane because it is highly efficient, pulling almost 100% of the oil from seed. Because hexane evaporates during processing, the FDA does not require it to be declared on the label. But some consumers are concerned about potential chemical residues, and hexane is notoriously harmful to the environment. Natural oils, including Spectrum Naturals, are crushed from seed using the hydraulic action of an expeller press. Expeller pressing yields less oil than chemical extraction, usually about 50-70% of the oil, so expeller pressed oils are usually more expensive than conventionally processed oils. They are also much kinder to the environment._

You were right that hexane is harmful to us. Fortunately my Spectrum is expeller extracted. I feel much better now...Thanks so much for helping me know what to look for! I never even heard of Hexane before. Now I know I have to look for expeller extracted.

I need to TRY cooking with clarified butter like you recommend and see how I feel...I just cannot do it for some reason. I don't cook with much oil period.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Sophia, I forgot to mention. You should watch the movie, "Fat Head." It's on DVD, and also available at hulu.com
> 
> It's funny and educational. It covers a lot of what we discussed.


Thanks! I will look for Fat Head! 

Can you remind me again which clarified butter to try? I don't think I can try it until I reach my goal weight...but I'm sure I could maintain weight on a small amount of butter...


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Thanks! I will look for Fat Head!
> 
> Can you remind me again which clarified butter to try? I don't think I can try it until I reach my goal weight...but I'm sure I could maintain weight on a small amount of butter...


I think that most folks can maintain or even lose weight if they keep the carbs low, and the fat moderate. My husband has always been slim and he eats lower carb and a fair amount of ghee and coconut oil, and he actually lost 10 pounds recently. I can't use myself as an example, since I have other health issues, and have a hard time losing weight, but I haven't gained an ounce in years, and I've been eating ghee and CO for quite a while. But everyone is different! 

Good grass-fed butter/ghee has Vitamin K2, CLA, and other things, which are very healthful. I use this ghee. It is excellent quality:

Pure Indian Foods, makers of Grassfed Organic Ghee (Clarified Butter) - a family in ghee business since 1889


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> I think that most folks can maintain or even lose weight if they keep the carbs low, and the fat moderate. My husband has always been slim and he eats lower carb and a fair amount of ghee and coconut oil, and he actually lost 10 pounds recently. I can't use myself as an example, since I have other health issues, and have a hard time losing weight, but I haven't gained an ounce in years, and I've been eating ghee and CO for quite a while. But everyone is different!
> 
> Good grass-fed butter/ghee has Vitamin K2, CLA, and other things, which are very healthful. I use this ghee. It is excellent quality:
> 
> Pure Indian Foods, makers of Grassfed Organic Ghee (Clarified Butter) - a family in ghee business since 1889


Oh, thanks! Looks great! I will try it soon....

I agree most people should cut more carbs than fat, given the way people eat today. I'm already underweight, though...I think going from 97 to 94 requires low everything...


----------



## malteseboy22

I am late in the game here but for cleaning around Max on the floor especially I use Natures Ultimate...its made from Oranges. I bought it at Whole foods its Canadian but I am sure you can find it in the US. When I clean with it I love the smell and I know its not harmful to Max with his allergies and what not. Even DH loves the smell. Its not overpowering and it works pretty much on everything from sinks, floors, stoves you name it, it cleans it. It was the safest thing I could find. Just put the name in google and the website will come up. I am not a fan of smells so I give this product a buy.


----------



## beckinwolf

princessre said:


> Oh, thanks! Looks great! I will try it soon....
> 
> I agree most people should cut more carbs than fat, given the way people eat today. I'm already underweight, though...I think going from 97 to 94 requires low everything...


I've tried the Ghee. It's really good, and the best part is when you first open the jar/bottle it smells like cake batter!! :w00t: Suzan has been such a help to me. She's right about the low carb stuff.


----------



## Sandcastles

princessre said:


> I have always researched nutrition as a hobby. But since Meow Meow was diagnosed with cancer, I resolved also to replace as many toxic household and personal care products with non-toxic, all-natural products to the extent possible....
> 
> I'm a complete novice at this...I know there are some on the board that have expert knowledge of this....and I hope they chime in and help/correct me where I'm incorrect, or help suggest other products that they love.
> 
> But since I researched this for a couple days, I thought I would share my list that I came up with of products had the LOWEST toxicity on Environmental Working Group's cosmetic database with the HIGHEST user ratings on Makeupalley.com and Vitacost.com....I eliminated brands that I could not find at a common retailer or not enough people reviewed...
> 
> I was shocked to find that many organic brands in fact use toxic ingredients and you have to check the products one by one...The same company that produces a toxic score of 1 shampoo could also produce a toxic score of 6 moisturizer!! Here's my list of products and their toxicity score from EWG in case it saves someone work:
> 
> LIP BALM
> BADGER ORGANIC LIP BALM, UNSCENTED 0
> 
> SOAPS
> Kiss My Face - Olive Oil Soap Fragrance Free 0
> Tom's of Maine Natural Deodorant Body Bar Lemongrass 0
> 
> BODY MOISTURIZERS
> L'Occitane - Mom and Baby Balm 0
> California Baby Calendula Cream 1
> Shikai Borage Dry Skin Therapy Lotion 2
> 
> DEODORANTS
> Tom's of Maine - Natural Long-Lasting Deodorant Lemongrass 0
> Almay Antiperspirant & Deodorant, Clear Gel, Unscented 1
> Ban Classic Invisible Solid Antiperspirant & Deodorant, Unscented 1
> 
> SHAMPOOS
> Pantene - Brunette Expressions Shampoo 1
> Free & Clear Shampoo for Sensitive Skin & Scalp 1
> California Baby Shampoo & Bodywash Super Sensitive 1
> 
> CONDITIONERS
> Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Rosemary Mint Tea Tree 2
> Aubrey Organics GPB Glycogen Protein Balancing Conditioner 2
> Aubrey Organics - Honeysuckle Rose 2
> 
> FACE MOISTURIZERS
> Kiss My Face Under Age 1
> Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta Rose Hip Moisturizing Cream 2
> 
> FLOSS
> Tom's of Maine-Naturally Waxed Anti-Plaque Round or Flat Floss, Unflavored 0
> 
> TOOTHPASTE
> Tom's of Maine Natural Antiplaque plus Whitening Gel Toothpaste, Spearmint 1
> 
> I ordered most of these products from Vitacost.com and Drugstore.com, and am so pleased that it will not be as difficult to switch over as I previously thought.
> 
> Now does anyone know where I can check the toxicity of common household cleaners like Seventh Generation, Method, etc?? I don't feel that I can rely on "the brand" any more. As you can see above, L'Oreal, Ban, and Almay have the rare 1 toxicitiy product, yet I have seen toxicity ratings of 7 on some products from Kiss My Face and Jason Organics!!


Great information, wow, that's hours of reserch Thank you! I think of MM every night in my prayers - 

Thanks Sophia . . .


----------



## princessre

beckinwolf said:


> I've tried the Ghee. It's really good, and the best part is when you first open the jar/bottle it smells like cake batter!! :w00t: Suzan has been such a help to me. She's right about the low carb stuff.


Wow- cake batter! :w00t: Can't wait to smell it! 

Not all carbs are created equal. Some carbs should be free foods, like low glycemic fruits and superstar vegetables including green leafy ones, asparagus, cabbages, broccoli, etc. I'm open to eating grains if I can find ones that I'm not allergic to. I just haven't found any. 

My point about beef and ghee is just that I'm sure organic, grass-fed varieties are good...._*but on the whole and when possible*_, wild salmon, and other cold water fish that are not high in mercury might be favored for the myriad of benefits that they confer. Wild salmon, for instance, offers protection against soooo many diseases, like Alzheimer's, prostate cancer, kidney cancer, colorectal cancer, leukemia, heart attack, stroke, depression, macular degeneration, embolisms, etc. 

I research diseases alot, and wild salmon turns up as offering protection against so many of the diseases that we have no cures for today- here's some reading in case anyone is interested: 

WHFoods: Salmon 

Health Benefits

Salmon is low in calories and saturated fat, yet high in protein, and a unique type of health-promoting fat, the omega-3 essential fatty acids. As their name implies, essential fatty acids are essential for human health but because they cannot be made by the body, they must be obtained from foods. Fish contain a type of essential fatty acid called the omega-3 fatty acids. Wild-caught cold water fish, like salmon, are higher in omega-3 fatty acids than warm water fish. In fact, the fat composition of salmon has recently been evaluated as superior not only because of its rich omega-3 content, but also because of its great ratio of omega-3s to omega-6s and its health-supportive balance of saturated, monounsaturated, and polyunsaturated fats. Each of these features in the fat composition of salmon helps reduce risk of unwanted inflammation and help maintain the integrity of our immune and circulatory systems. In addition to being an excellent source of omega-3s, salmon are an excellent source of selenium, a very good source of protein, niacin and vitamin B12, and a good source of phosphorus, magnesium and vitamin B6. Enjoying Salmon or Tuna Just Twice Weekly May Help Raise Omega-3 Levels at Least as Effectively as Daily Fish Oil Supplementation

A small group of healthy women, all pre-menopausal in age, consumed a daily average of 485 mg of EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid) and DHA (docosahexaenoic acid), either by eating salmon and/or albacore tuna, fish rich in omega-3 fats, twice a week or by taking 1-2 capsules of fish oil daily. 
After 16 weeks, levels of omega-3s in their red blood cells were measured. In those eating fish, EPA+DHA levels increased from an average of 4.0 to 6.2 of total fatty acids. In those taking capsules, EPA+DHA levels rose a virtually identical amount, from 4.3 to 6.2% of total fatty acids. EPA in red blood cells increased significantly more rapidly in the fish group than in the capsule group during the first 4 weeks, but rates did not differ significantly between groups thereafter. Harris WS, Pottala JV, et al. Am J Clin Nutr..) Wouldn't you rather enjoy a delicious meal that includes a serving of omega-3-rich fish twice a week than swallow a capsule of fish oil every day, especially as gastrointestinal upset, burping and a fishy aftertaste are common side effects of taking fish oil capsules? For links to our quick, easy and palate-pleasing omega-3-rich recipes, click Recipe Assistant and select omega-3s from the list of "nutrients to require." 

Omega-3s Better Absorbed from Salmon than Cod Liver Oil Supplement

Norwegian researchers compared 71 volunteers' absorption of omega-3s (EPA and DHA) from salmon, smoked salmon, cod (14 ounces of fish per week) or cod liver oil (3 teaspoons per day). Cooked salmon provided 1.2 grams of omega-3s daily, while cod liver oil provided more than twice as much: 3 grams of omega-3s per day. 
Despite the fact that the salmon group got less than half the amount of omega-3s as the cod liver oil group, blood levels of omega-3s increased quite a bit more in those eating salmon than those taking cod liver oil. After 8 weeks, EPA levels had risen 129% and DHA rose 45% in those eating cooked salmon compared to 106% and 25%, respectively, in those taking cod liver oil. 
In the group eating smoked salmon, blood levels of omega-3s rose about one-third less than in the salmon group. In those eating cod, the rise in omega-3s was very small. Concurrent with the rise in omega-3s in those eating salmon, a drop was seen in blood levels of a number of pro-inflammatory chemicals (TNFalpha, IL-8, leukotriene B4, and thromboxane B2). Researchers think omega-3s may be better absorbed from fish because fish contains these fats in the form of triglycerides, while the omega-3s in almost all refined fish oils are in the ethyl ester form. Once absorbed, omega-3s are converted by the body from their triglyceride to ester forms as needed. (Elvevoll EO, Barstad H et al.,Lipids.)

Cardiovascular Benefits

The omega-3 fats found in salmon have a broad array of beneficial cardiovascular effects. Omega-3s help prevent erratic heart rhythms, make blood less likely to clot inside arteries (the proximate cause of most heart attacks and strokes), improve the ratio of good cholesterol to bad cholesterol, and prevent cholesterol from becoming damaged. (Only after cholesterol has been damaged does it clog arteries.) 
Omega-3s work their magic by affecting the production of hormone-like molecules called prostaglandins. Some kinds of prostaglandins are pro-inflammatory while others, like those derived from the omega-3s in salmon are anti-inflammatory. The primary omega-3 found in salmon, EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid), is the immediate precursor of the Series 3 prostaglandins, an anti-inflammatory type that prevents platelets from sticking together and improves blood flow. A four-ounce serving of salmon contains 33.6% of the daily value for omega-3 fatty acids. 
Salmon promotes cardiovascular health not only through its concentration of omega-3 fats, but also because this fish is a very good source of the B-vitamins, niacin and vitamin B12. Niacin, which is necessary for the chemical processing of fats in the body, has been repeatedly used clinically to successfully lower total blood cholesterol in individuals with elevated cholesterol levels. Vitamin B12 plays a critical role as a methyl donor. Methylation is a basic cellular process in which methyl groups are transferred from one molecule to another, resulting in the formation of a wide variety of very important active molecules. When levels of B12 are inadequate, the availability of methyl groups is also lessened. One result of the lack of methyl groups is that molecules that would normally be quickly changed into other types of molecules not only do not change, but accumulate. One such molecule, homocysteine, is so damaging to blood vessel walls that high levels are considered a significant risk factor for cardiovascular disease. Just 4 ounces of baked or broiled salmon provide 56.7% of the daily value for niacin and 54.2% of the daily value for vitamin B12. Increases Heart Rate Variability-A Measure of Heart Muscle Function

One of the ways in which consuming fish rich in omega-3 fats, such as salmon, promotes cardiovascular health is by increasing heart rate variability (HRV), a measure of cardiac function, in as little as three weeks, according to a study published in the April 2005 issue of Chest. 
By providing greater variability between beats, the marine omega 3 fatty acids, EPA and DHA, reduce the risk of arrhythmia and/or sudden death. 
Researchers from Atlanta, GA, Boston, MA, and Cuernavaca, Mexico, took the HRV of 58 elderly patients every other day for two months to establish an HRV baseline for each participant. For the next 11 weeks, half of the study participants took a daily 2 gram supplement of fish oil and the other half took a daily 2 gram supplement of soy oil. 
Patients in both groups experienced a significant increase in HRV, with those who took fish oil achieving a greater increase in a shorter time period. Patients who received fish oil experienced increased HRV within the first 2.7 weeks, whereas it took 8.1 weeks for a significant increase in HRV to be seen in the group taking soy oil. 
On the other hand, while none of the study participants experienced significant negative side effects, 41% of participants in the fish oil group reported belching, compared to 16% in the soy oil group. 
"Our findings contradict the current belief in the medical community that increasing the intake of omega-3 fatty acids produces only long-term cardiac benefits," said the study's lead author, Fernando Holguin, MD, Emory University School of Medicine, Atlanta, GA. "In fact, our study group showed improvements in heart function in as little as two weeks." "Studies like this demonstrate that there are additional approaches we can take to protect ourselves from heart attacks," said Paul A. Kvale, MD, FCCP, President of the American College of Chest Physicians. "It's exciting to see the potential for omega-3 fatty acids in improving heart function when it complements a healthy lifestyle of exercising, maintaining a healthy weight, and getting eight hours of sleep." We'd add eating healthful foods to this proactive list. Rather than pop a daily pill, we'd rather enjoy a daily "dose" of delicious salmon, soyfoods, or tuna. For recipes certain to not only increase your heart rate variability but also your delight in eating, click Recipes.

Protection against Fatal Heart Arrhythmia

A healthy way of eating that includes at least 10 ounces of omega-3-rich fish each week improves the electrical properties of heart cells, protecting against fatal abnormal heart rhythms, suggests a study from Greece. 
"Long-term consumption of fish is associated with lower QT interval in free-eating people without any evidence of cardiovascular disease. Thus, fish intake seems to provide anti-arrhythmic protection at a population level," wrote the authors in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. (Chrysohoou C, et al.) 
The QT interval is a measure of the heart's electrical cycle, from the beginning of ventricular depolarization, the Q wave, to the end of the T wave, at which point cardiac repolarization is complete. 
A lower QT score indicates a lower resting heart rate. As a higher resting heart rate has been linked to an increased risk of sudden death, the result of approximately 50% of heart attacks, lowering the resting heart rate provides significant health benefit. 
Researchers at the University of Athens enrolled 3,042 people (1,514 men, aged 18-87, and 1,528 women, aged 18-89), who used a validated food frequency questionnaire to record their food intake of 156 different foods. Along with alcohol consumption and physical activity were also recorded, and electrocardiography was used to measure several indexes of study participants' heart rate. 
After the raw data scan, those who ate more than 10 ounces (300 grams) of fish per week were found to have QT scores 13.6% lower than people who did not eat fish. 
After adjusting the results for potentially confounding factors such as age, sex, physical activity status, BMI, smoking habits and intake of nuts, the reduction in QT scores in those eating 10 or more ounces of fish each week rose to 29.2%, compared to those who did not eat fish. In an earlier study, Harvard researchers reported that among those consuming the most fish, heart rate was 2.3 beats per minute lower and likelihood of prolonged QT was 46% lower. Similar results were found in study participants taking 1 gram of omega-3s daily. The mechanism behind these benefits is thought to be omega-3 fats' effects on the flow of sodium and calcium in the ion channels, which are involved with electrical signaling in cells. Practical Tip: A typical serving of fish is 4 ounces, so just 3 servings of omega-3-rich fish, such as salmon, sardines, cod, halibut or tuna, each week would provide 2 ounces more than the 10 ounces this research indicates confers significant protection against sudden death from a heart attack. For great, quick and easy recipe ideas, take a look at our Recipe Assistant.

Just Two Servings of Omega-3-rich Fish a Week Can Lower Triglycerides

Triglycerides are a form in which fat is carried in your bloodstream. In normal amounts, triglycerides are important for good health because they serve as a major source of energy. High levels of triglycerides, however, are associated with high total cholesterol, high LDL (bad) cholesterol and low HDL (good) cholesterol), and therefore, with an increased risk of cardiovascular disease. 
In addition, high triglycerides are often found along with a group of other disease risk factors that has been labeled metabolic syndrome, a condition known to increase risk of not only heart disease, but diabetes and stroke. (Metabolic syndrome is the combined presence of high triglycerides, increased blood pressure, high blood sugar, excess weight, and low HDL (good) cholesterol.) Triglyceride LevelsLess than 150 mg/dLNormal150-199 mg/dLBorderline-high200-499 mg/dLHigh500 mg/dLVery High
*Note: Triglycerides are most accurately measured after an 8-12 hour fast. 
In this 6-month study involving 142 overweight men and women with high triglycerides, subjects were divided into 5 groups, one of which served as a control group, 2 of which ate 2 servings of fish high in omega-3s while also replacing their normal household fats with fat high in sunflower (Group 1) or canola oil made from rapeseed (Group 2), and 2 of which ate 2 weekly servings of white fish while also replacing their normal household fats with ones high in sunflower (Group 3) or canola oil made from rapeseed (Group 4). 
Canola oil also provides some omega-3 fats, with an omega-6mega-3 ratio of 2:1, while sunflower oil contains omega-6, but no omega-3 fats. At the end of the study, triglyceride levels had dropped 6.6% in the omega-3-rich fish groups combined. Triglycerides dropped most-10.4%-in those consuming omega-3-rich fish and canola oil. In those eating omega-3-rich fish and sunflower oil, triglycerides dropped 2.8%. Bottomline: A healthy way of eating that incorporates at least 2 weekly servings of fish and other food sources of omega-3 fats, such as flaxseed or canola oil, may significantly lower triglyceride levels. Replacing normal household fats with flaxseed oil, in which the ratio of omega-6mega:3 fats is 1:4, might result in an even larger drop in triglyceride levels.

Help Prevent and Control High Blood Pressure

Individuals whose diets provide greater amounts of omega-3 fatty polyunsaturated fatty acids-and salmon is an excellent source of these essential fats-have lower blood pressure than those who consume less, shows data gathered in the International Study of Macro- and Micro-nutrients and Blood Pressure (INTERMAP) study (Ueshima H, Stamler J, et al. Hypertension). 
The INTERMAP is a study of lifestyle factors, including diet, and their effect on blood pressure in 4,680 men and women aged 40 to 59 living in Japan, China, the U.S. and the U.K. Blood pressure was measured and dietary recall questionnaires were completed by participants on four occasions. Dietary data was analyzed for levels of omega-3 fatty acids from food sources including fish, nuts, seeds and vegetable oils. 
Average daily intake of omega-3 fatty acids was 2 grams. Participants with a high (o.67% kcal) omega-3 fatty acid percentage of their daily calorie intake had an average systolic and diastolic blood pressure reading that was 0.55/0.57 mm Hg less, respectively, than participants with lower intake. Previous research has found that a decrease of 2 mm Hg reduces the population-wide average stroke mortality rate by 6 percent and that of coronary heart disease by 4%. 
Higher omega-3 fatty acid intake among the 2,238 subjects who were not using drugs, supplements, or a special diet for hypertension, heart disease, or diabetes was associated with a 1.01/0.98 mm Hg reduction in systolic and diastolic blood pressure, respectively. 
For the 2,038 subjects in this group who did not have hypertension, greater intake was associated with a 0.91/0.92 mm Hg average systolic and diastolic reduction. 
Lead author Hirotsugu Ueshima, MD of Shiga University of Medical Science in Japan, noted that the beneficial effect of omega-3 fats was even greater in people who had not yet developed high blood pressure. The researchers also found that omega-3s from nuts, seeds, and vegetable oils-such as walnuts and flaxseed-had just as much impact on blood pressure as omega-3s from fish. "With blood pressure, every millimeter counts. The effect of each nutrient is apparently small but independent, so together they can add up to a substantial impact on blood pressure. If you can reduce blood pressure a few millimeters from eating less salt, losing a few pounds, avoiding heavy drinking, eating more vegetables, whole grains and fruits (for their fiber, minerals, vegetable protein and other nutrients) and getting more omega-3 fatty acids, then you've made a big difference," said Ueshima.

Protection against Stroke

Eating fish, such as salmon, as little as 1 to 3 times per month may protect against ischemic stroke (a stroke caused by lack of blood supply to the brain, for example, as a result of a blood clot), suggests a meta-analysis of 8 studies published in the July 2004 issue of Stroke. 


Data on nine independent groups participating in eight different studies found that, compared to those who never consumed fish or ate fish less than once per month, risk of ischemic stroke dropped: 

9% in those eating fish 1 to 3 times per month
13% in those eating fish once per week
18% in those eating fish 2 to 4 times per week
31% in those eating fish 5 or more times each week
Eating Fish Daily Provides Substantially More Protection against Heart Attack

While as little as a weekly serving of fish lowers risk of ischemic stroke, enjoying a daily serving omega-3-rich fish provides significantly greater reduction in the risk of coronary heart disease than eating fish even as frequently as a couple of times a week, show the findings of a study published in the January 17, 2006 issue of Circulation, the journal of the American Heart Association. 
Researchers in Japan followed 41,578 men and women aged 40 to 59, none of whom had cardiovascular disease or cancer when the study began, from 1990-1992 to 2001. Food frequency questionnaires completed at the beginning of the study and in 1995, provided information on weekly fish intake, which was analyzed for omega-3 content. 
When individuals whose fish consumption was in the top one-fifth of participants at 8 times per week were compared to those whose intake was in the lowest fifth at once per week, they were found to have a 37% lower risk of developing coronary heart disease and a 56% percent lower risk of heart attack. 
When the effect of omega-3 fatty acid intake on cardiovascular risk was analyzed, coronary heart disease risk was lowered by 42% among those whose intake was the highest at 2.1 grams per day or more compared to those whose intake was the lowest at 300 milligrams per day. Those whose intake of omega 3s was in the top fifth received a 65% reduction in the risk of heart attack compared to those whose omega 3 intake was lowest. The authors theorize that daily fish consumption is highly protective largely due to the resulting daily supply of omega-3 fatty acids, which not only reduce platelet aggregation, but also decrease the production of pro-inflammatory compounds called leukotrienes. Lowering leukotrienes reduces damage to the endothelium (the lining of the blood vessels), a key factor in the development of atherosclerosis. "Our results suggest that a high fish intake may add a further beneficial effect for the prevention of coronary heart disease among middle-aged persons," note the study's authors.

Choose Baked or Broiled, but Not Fried Salmon to Reduce Risk of Atrial Fibrillation (Heart Arrhythmia)
Eating salmon that's broiled or baked, but not fried, may reduce risk of atrial fibrillation, the most common type of heart arrhythmia, especially in the elderly, according to a Harvard study published in the July 2004 issue of Circulation. In the 12-year study of 4,815 people 65 years of age or older, eating canned tuna or other broiled or baked fish 1 to 4 times a week correlated with increased blood levels of omega-3 fatty acids and a 28% lower risk of atrial fibrillation. Eating broiled or baked fish 5 times a week lowered risk even more- a drop in atrial fibrillation risk of 31%. Eating fried fish, however, provided no similar protection. Not only is fried fish typically made from lean fish like cod and Pollack that provide fewer omega-3 fatty acids, but in addition, frying results in the production of damaged, free-radical-laden fats in the fish as well as the frying oil.


In further research to determine if the omega-3 fats found in fish oil were responsible for fish's beneficial effects on the heart's electrical circuitry, Dariush Mozaffarian and colleagues from Harvard Medical School analyzed data on fish intake and electrocardiogram results from 5096 adults, aged 65 or older, who were enrolled in the Cardiovascular Health Study from 1989-1990. 
Eating tuna or other broiled or baked fish at least once a week was associated with lower heart rate (-3.2 beats/minute) and a 50% lower likelihood of prolonged ventricular repolarisation (the period of time it takes the heart to recharge after it beats, so it can beat again), compared to those consuming fish less than once a month. 
Consuming 1 gram/day of omega-3 fatty acids from fish was associated with 2.3 beats/minutes lower heart rate and a 46% lower risk of prolonged ventricular repolarisation. Eating fish at least 5 times per week was associated with an even healthier heart rhythm. However, eating fried fish (typically sold in the U.S. as fish burgers or fish sticks) was not associated with increased blood levels of omega 3 fats or any beneficial electrocardiogram results. In fact, a previous study led by the same researcher (Mozaffarian, Am J Cardiol 2006 Jan) found that while eating baked or broiled fish was linked to a slower but more powerful heart beat and lower blood pressure, eating fried fish was associated with heart muscle motion abnormalities, a reduced ejection fraction, lower cardiac output, and higher blood pressure. Since irregular heart beats are a major precipitating factor in sudden death due to cardiac arrest, promoting a healthy heart rhythm by eating baked or broiled-not fried-fish several times a week makes very good sense. Happily, as our recipes, such as 15 Minute Salmon with Mint Salsa show, it's a quick, easy and most importantly, delicious prescription.

Fish, Fruit and Vegetables Protective against Deep Vein Thrombosis, Pulmonary Embolism

Deep vein thrombosis is a dangerous condition in which blood clots develop in the deep veins of the legs, thighs or pelvis, causing swelling and pain. An embolism is created if a part or all of the blood clot in the deep vein breaks off from the site where it was created and moves through the venous system. If the clot lodges in the lung, a very serious condition, pulmonary embolism, arises. Fortunately, a healthy way of eating offers significant protection, as demonstrated by a prospective study over 12 years that involved almost 15,000 middle-aged adults. While those eating the most red and processed meat doubled their risk of deep vein thrombosis (DVT), those in the upper 3 quintiles of fruit and vegetable intake had a 41-53% lower risk of DVT. And those eating fish, such as salmon, at least once each week were found to have a 30-45% lower DVT risk.(Steffen LM, Folsom AR, et al., Circulation.) Practical Tip: For protection against deep vein thrombosis, increase your consumption of fruit and vegetables; eat fish at least once a week; and decrease consumption of red and processed meats.

Special Cardiovascular Protection for Postmenopausal Women with Diabetes

Eating omega-3 rich fish, such as salmon, at least twice each week significantly reduces the progression of atherosclerosis in postmenopausal women with diabetes, suggests a Tufts University study published in the September 2004 issue of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. 
The three year study included 229 women with atherosclerosis, 42% of whom also had diabetes. Although new atherosclerotic lesions were seen in all the women, regardless of fish intake, those who consumed 2 or more servings of fish per week had significantly fewer lesions-especially if at least one serving was chosen from those high in omega-3 fatty acids, such as salmon, tuna, mackerel or sardines. 
Women with diabetes eating less than 2 servings of fish experienced an average 4.54% increase in stenosis (thickening and restriction) in their arteries, compared to an average increase of only 0.06% in women eating 2 servings of any fish per week. 
In diabetic women eating less than 1 serving of omega-3-rich fish per week, stenosis increased 5.12% compared to a 0.35% increase in those who ate 1 or more servings of omega-3-rich fish each week. 


Eating fish rich in omega-3s is so beneficial because these fats: 

lower the amount of lipids (fats such as cholesterol and triglycerides) circulating in the bloodstream
decrease platelet aggregation, preventing excessive blood clotting
inhibit thickening of the arteries by decreasing endothelial cells' production of a platelet-derived growth factor (the lining of the arteries is composed of endothelial cells)
increase the activity of another chemical derived from endothelial cells (endothelium-derived nitric oxide), which causes arteries to relax and dilate
reduce the production of messenger chemicals called cytokines, which are involved in the inflammatory response associated with atherosclerosis
Omega 3s Help Prevent Obesity and Improve Insulin Response

Salmon is particularly beneficial not just for women with type 2 diabetes, but for men with this condition as well, due to its high content of omega 3 fats. Research presented December 2004 at the 6th Congress of the International Society for the Study of Fatty Acids and Lipids suggests that while saturated fats appear to promote weight gain, the omega 3 fats found in cold water fish, such as tuna, reduce the risk of becoming obese and improve the body's ability to respond to insulin. The reason why? The omega 3 fatty acid, eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) stimulates the secretion of leptin, a hormone that helps regulate food intake, body weight and metabolism, and is expressed primarily by adipocytes (fat cells).

EPA, an Omega-3 Fat found in Salmon, Reduces Inflammation

A recently identified lipid (fat) product our bodies make from EPA, called resolvins, helps explain how fish oils' provide their anti-inflammatory effects on our joints and improve blood flow. Resolvins, which have been shown to reduce inflammation in animal studies, are made from EPA by our cellular enzymes, and work by inhibiting the production and regulating the migration of inflammatory cells and chemicals to sites of inflammation. Unlike anti-inflammatory drugs, such as aspirin, ibuprofen and the COX-2 inhibitors, the resolvins our bodies produce from EPA do not have negative side effects on our gastrointestinal or cardiovascular systems.


----------



## princessre

Here's the rest of it: My favorite part is that it may make teenagers less grumpy

Omega-3-Rich Fish Protective against Colorectal Cancer

A diet rich in the omega-3 fats found in cold water fish, such as salmon, greatly reduces risk of colorectal cancer, indicates a study comparing 1,455 subjects with colorectal cancer to 1,455 matched healthy controls. 
Those whose diets provided the most omega-3s had a 37% reduction in colorectal cancer risk, compared to those whose diets provided the least. Colorectal cancer risk was 41% lower in those with the highest average intake of EPA, and 37% lower in those whose diets supplied the most DHA. (Theodoratou E, McNeill G, et al. Am J Epidemiol.) Practical Tip: Each of the World's Healthiest Foods' fish is a good to excellent source of omega-3s. Let our Recipe Assistant provide you with delicious, quick ways to add more omega-3s to your healthy way of eating. 

Salmon Slashes Prostate Cancer Risk

Swedish scientists at Stockholm's Karolinska Institutet, who have published a series of epidemiological (population) studies on cancer risk factors, have released data showing that men who eat salmon just once or more per week are at least 43% less likely to develop prostate cancer, in comparison with men who never eat salmon (Hedelin M, Chang ET, et al. Int J Cancer). 
Maria Hedelin and colleagues assessed fish intake among 1,499 men diagnosed with prostate cancer and another 1,330 healthy controls. They also examined blood samples from the men and identified 5 different single nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs) or variants in the gene that controls activation of the COX-2 enzyme, a key player in both fatty acid metabolism and inflammation. 
The COX-2 gene affects inflammation by directing the production of prostaglandins from omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids. Prostaglandins are ephemeral, hormone-like substances, some of which are pro- and others of which are anti-inflammatory. Omega-3s from fish stimulate the COX-2 enzyme to trigger creation of anti-inflammatory prostaglandins. Omega-6s, concentrated in meats, corn, safflower and sunflower oils, induce production of pro-inflammatory prostaglandins. 
One of the COX-2 SNPs identified by the Swedish researchers, which is present in the majority of the population-60% of men-appears to be particularly beneficial. Among salmon eaters with this variant of the COX-2 gene, risk of prostate cancer was a whopping 72% lower than in the men who never ate salmon or other fatty fish. Prostate cancer growth is stimulated by inflammation, so a likely explanation is that in men with this genetic variation, the omega-3s provided by salmon cause the COX-2 enzyme to produce even more anti-inflammatory prostaglandins than in other men. Bottomline: all men receive at least a 43% reduction in prostate cancer risk from enjoying salmon at least once each week, with the majority lowering their risk by 72%!

Reduce Risk of Macular Degeneration

A diet high in omega-3 essential fatty acids, especially from fish such as salmon, offers significant protection against both early and late age-related macular degeneration (AMD), show two studies published in the July 2006 issue of the Archives of Opthalmology. 
In age-related macular degeneration, the area at the back of the retina called the macula, which controls fine vision, deteriorates, resulting in central vision loss and even blindness. AMD is the leading cause of blindness in people over 50, affecting more than 30 million people worldwide. 
In the first study, Brian Chua and colleagues in Sydney, Australia, utilized data from the Blue Mountains Eye Study, which enrolled 3,654 men and women aged 49 and older between 1992 and 1994. Dietary questionnaires completed by 2,895 participants at the beginning of the study provided information on fatty acid intake. 
Participants among the top one-fifth in terms of omega-3-rich fish consumption had a 42% lower risk of early AMD compared to those whose fish intake placed them in the lowest fifth. Enjoying omega-3-rich fish at least once a week provided a a 42% reduction in risk for early AMD. 
Eating omega-3-rich fish at least three times a week was associated with a 75% reduction in late AMD. 
In the second study, Johanna M. Seddon and colleagues at the Massachusetts Eye and Ear Infirmary, Harvard Medical School, Boston, looked at modifiable and protective factors for AMD among elderly male twins enrolled in the National Academy of Sciences-National Research Council World War II Veteran Twin Registry. Of the 681 twins examined, 222 were found to have intermediate or late stage AMD, and 459 twins had no signs of AMD. 
Current smokers had a 1.9-fold (almost double) increased risk of AMD. Even past smokers' risk was highly elevated-a 1.7 increase compared to men who never smoked. 
Eating more fish, however, greatly reduced AMD risk. Among the men whose fish consumption put them among the top 25% of dietary omega-3 fatty acid intake, risk of AMD was 45% lower compared to those with the lowest fish / omega-3 intake. Eating fish at least twice a week reduced AMD risk by 36% compared to those who ate less than one serving of fish per week. The authors noted that AMD is highly preventable simply by following a healthy lifestyle: "About a third of the risk of AMD in this twin study cohort could be attributable to cigarette smoking, and about a fifth of the cases were estimated as preventable with higher fish and omega-3 fatty acid dietary intake."




Grumpy Teenagers? Salmon May Help Lower Hostility and Protect Hearts

Feeling really grumpy? Eating more cold water fish such as salmon, tuna, or sardines may help. A study published in the January 2004 issue of the European Journal of Clinical Nutrition found a statistically significant relationship between consuming fish rich in omega-3 fats and a lower hostility score in 3581 young urban white and black adults. Those with the highest intake of omega 3 fats had only a 10% likelihood of being among those with the highest hostility scores. Eating any fish rich in omega 3 fats compared to eating no omega-3-rich fish was also found to drop subjects' chances of being hostile by 12%. One reason this finding is important: hostility has been shown to predict the development of heart disease, and the young adults in this study were already also enrolled in the CARDIA (Coronary Artery Risk Development in Young Adults) study-a study that is examining how heart disease develops in adults.

Food for Better Thought

Cold-water fatty fish like salmon have often been thought of as a "brain food," not only because of their ability to navigate hundreds of miles to return to their birthplace to spawn, but because of their high concentration of omega-3 fats. The human brain is more than 60% structural fat. For brain cells to function properly, this structural fat needs to be primarily omega-3 fats such as the EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid) found in salmon. This is because the membranes of all our cells, including our brain cells or neurons, are primarily composed of fats. Cell membranes are the gatekeepers of the cell. Anything that wants to get into or out of a cell must pass through the cell's outer membrane. And omega-3 fats, which are especially fluid and flexible, make this process a whole lot easier, thus maximizing the cell's ability to usher in nutrients while eliminating wastes--definitely a good idea, especially when the cell in question is in your brain. 
Epidemiological studies in various countries including the U.S. suggest a connection between increased rates of depression and decreased omega-3 consumption, and in children, the relationship between low dietary intake of omega-3 fats and ADHD has begun to be studied. A recent Purdue University study showed that kids low in omega-3 essential fatty acids are significantly more likely to be hyperactive, have learning disorders, and to display behavioral problems. In the Purdue study, a greater number of behavioral problems, temper tantrums, and sleep problems were reported in subjects with lower total omega-3 fatty acid concentrations. More learning and health problems were also found in the children in the study who had lower total omega-3 fatty acid concentrations. 
Over 2,000 scientific studies have demonstrated the wide range of problems associated with omega-3 deficiencies. The American diet is almost devoid of omega-3s, except for cold-water fish such as salmon; nuts, such as walnuts; and seeds like flaxseeds. In fact, researchers believe that about 60% of Americans are deficient in omega-3 fatty acids, and about 20% have so little that test methods cannot even detect any in their blood. 
A number of recently published studies suggest that frequent consumption of omega 3-rich fish can be beneficial for our mental as well as physical health. 
Research published in the American Journal of Psychiatry presented data providing what the researchers described as a "robust correlational relationship between greater seafood consumption and lower prevalence rates of bipolar disorders." Consumption of 50 pounds of seafood per year - which translates to a little less than a pound or four 3.8 ounce servings of fish each week - was associated with much lower risk of bipolar disorders, which the researchers attribute to the omega 3 fats in fish. 
A study published in the European Journal of Clinical Nutrition and discussed above (Grumpy Teenagers? Salmon May Help) found a significant inverse correlation between adolescent hostility and fish consumption. Urban white and black young adults who consumed the most omega-3-rich fish were 18% less likely to exhibit high hostility compared to those who did not eat fish rich in omega 3 fats. Fish -- Food for Better Thought as We Age

In the U.S., dementia, or at the least loss of cognitive function, is becoming virtually synonymous with old age, but recent studies suggest it doesn't have to be, that better brain function in older adults can be promoted by a diet that includes fatty fish. 
A report from the Framingham Heart Study published in the Archives of Neurology showed that persons whose blood levels of DHA placed them in the top quartile of values had a significantly (47%) lower risk of developing all-cause dementia than did those in the bottom quartile. Plus, greater protection against cognitive decline was obtained from consuming 2.9 than 1.3 fish meals per week. (Schaefer EJ, Bongard V, et al.). 
Now, three additional positive studies have been published in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition: 
In the Zutphen Elderly Study, which involved 210 men aged 70-89 years (van Gelder BM, Tijhuis M, et al.), a linear relation was found between the estimated intake of DHA and EPA and prevention of cognitive decline. 
A DHA+EPA intake of approximately 380 mg per day seemed to prevent cognitive decline. This amount of DHA+EPA would be found in just 20 grams (just 2/3 of one ounce) of Chinook salmon or in 100 grams (about 3 ounces) of cod. 
Eating just two to three meals of fish a week would supply approximately 380 mg EPA+DHA per day. 
In the Minneapolis study (Beydoun MA, Kaufman JS et al.) of 2251 men and women, risk of cognitive decline increased as levels of omega-6 (arachidonic acid) increased in subjects' cholesterol and other blood lipids, but decreased as the concentration of omega-3 fat (linoleic acid) increased in their blood fats. 
Among subjects with high blood pressure and high cholesterol, cognitive decline was clearly associated with lower blood levels of omega-3 fats (DHA+EPA). 
In the Hordaland Health Study, 2,031 adults (55% women) aged 70-74, underwent a battery of cognitive tests including the Kendrick Object Learning Test, Trail Making Test (part A), modified versions of the Digit Symbol Test, Block Design, Mini-Mental State Examination, and the Controlled Oral Word Association Test. 
Subjects eating an average of at least 10 grams of fish a day (1 ounce = 30 grams, so eating just 2.1 ounces of fish each week would supply an average of 10 grams daily) had significantly better mean test scores and a lower prevalence of poor cognitive performance than those whose intake averaged less than 10 grams/day. 
The associations between total seafood intake and cognition were strongly dose-dependent with maximum benefit observed at an intake of approximately 75 grams/day (this would translate to 2.5 ounces of fish per day or approximately four 4-ounce servings of fish per week). Almost all cognitive functions were beneficially influenced by eating fish, particularly nonprocessed lean fish and fatty fish. (Nurk E, Drevon CA, et al., Am J Clin Nutr.) 
In all of these studies, fish consumption and the resulting increase in blood levels of omega-3 fatty acids significantly lessened mental decline over time. 



How? A number of mechanisms have been suggested in recent studies to explain fish's protective effects against cognitive decline and Alzheimer's: 

EPA's anti-clotting and anti-inflammatory actions promote a healthy blood supply to the brain and lower inflammation.
Since EPA and arachidonic acid are metabolized by the same enzymes, an increase in levels of EPA helps lessen the production of the pro-inflammatory compounds derived from arachidonic acid. (Arachidonic acid is a precursor of proinflammatory cytokines eicosanoids that are thought to be associated with greater cognitive decline.)
Increasing consumption of DHA may correct the DHA deficiency in the cerebral cortex characteristically seen in patients with Alzheimer disease.
DHA is involved in the membrane of ion channels in the brain, making it easier for them to change shape and transmit electrical signals.
DHA is the source of an anti-inflammatory compound made in the brain called NPD1 that lessens amyloid-beta production in cytokine-stressed human brain cells.
DHA slows the accumulation of tau, a protein involved in the development of neurofibrillary tangles, and also decreases beta amyloid formation by reducing levels of presenilin, the enzyme that separates beta amyloid from its parent protein. (Neurofibrillary tangles and beta amyloid plaques are the two types of brain lesions seen in Alzheimer's disease.)
Frank LaFerla, co-author of research published in the Journal of Neuroscience showing that DHA helps prevent the formation of neurofibrillary tangles and decreases beta amyloid formation, commented: "We are greatly excited by these results, which show us that simple changes in diet can positively alter the way the brain works and lead to protection from Alzheimer's disease pathology." Practical Tip: To keep your cognitive edge, cut back on sources of omega-6 fats, such as beef, and corn, palm, peanut, safflower and sunflower oils, and enjoy omega-3-rich cold water fish, such as halibut, at least 3 times each week. 

One More Reason Salmon Protects against Alzheimer's and Age-related Cognitive Decline

Research published in the August 2004 issue of the Journal of Neurology, Neurosurgery and Psychiatry indicates regular consumption of niacin-rich foods like salmon provides protection against Alzheimer's disease and age-related cognitive decline. 
Researchers from the Chicago Health and Aging Project interviewed 3,718 Chicago residents aged 65 or older about their diet, then tested their cognitive abilities over the following six years. Those getting the most niacin from foods (22 mg per day) were 70% less likely to have developed Alzheimer's disease than those consuming the least (about 13 mg daily), and their rate of age-related cognitive decline was significantly less. To be sure the fish you choose are those least likely to contain excessive amounts of mercury, just click on the following link: Should I be concerned about mercury in fish and what fish are safe to eat?

Omega-3 Fat, DHA, Destroys Alzheimer's Plaques

DHA boosts production of the protein LR11, which destroys the beta-amyloid plaques associated with Alzheimer's disease, shows brain cell research. 
"Because reduced LR11 is known to increase beta-amyloid production and may be a significant genetic cause of late-onset Alzheimer's disease (LOAD), our results indicate that DHA increases in LR11 levels may play an important role in preventing LOAD," wrote the researchers in the Journal of Neuroscience. 
"Genetic polymorphisms that reduce LR11 expression are associated with increased AD risk," explained the researchers. "However these polymorphisms account for only a fraction of cases with LR11 deficits, suggesting involvement of environmental factors." 
The new research investigated if fish oil and DHA could boost LR11 levels, since having high levels of LR11 have been reported to prevent plaque formation, while low levels in patients are believed to be a factor in causing the disease. 
Even low doses of DHA increased the levels of LR11 in rat brain cells. Dietary DHA increased LR11 levels in the brains of rats or older mice genetically engineered to develop Alzheimer's disease. The positive effects of DHA on LR11 levels and the protection against Alzheimer's was again seen human brain cells were used. (Ma QL, Teter B, et al. J Neurosci.) 
As a result of these findings, the National Institutes of Health has begun a large-scale clinical trial with DHA in patients with well established Alzheimer's disease. Lead researcher, Greg Cole, associate director of UCLA's Alzheimer Disease Research Center, thinks it may be too late for DHA to benefit these patients, but that DHA is highly likely to benefit patients in the earliest stages of Alzheimer's. And, we would add, help prevent the development of the disease in the rest of us! 
DHA is the most abundant essential fatty acid in the brain, is crucial for healthy brain development, and low levels have been linked to cognitive impairment. According to the national Alzheimer's Association, approximately 5.1 million Americans suffer from Alzheimer's disease, a number that is projected to increase to 11 to 16 million sufferers by 2050. Practical Tip: Enjoying several weekly servings of fish high in DHA, such as salmon, is a smart move. 

Omega-3-Rich Diet Improves Mood, Reduces Depression

When researchers from Ohio State University evaluated blood samples taken from 43 older adults (average age 67), they found that study participants with high ratios of omega-6 to omega-3 not only had higher levels of various compounds involved in inflammation, but were more likely to suffer from depression. 
Both depression and stress promote the production of pro-inflammatory cytokines. Researchers measured a number of these pro-inflammatory compounds including tumour necrosis factor-alpha (TNF-alpha), interleukin-6 (IL-6), and the IL-6 soluble receptor (sIL-6r). Symptoms of depression were assessed using the Center for Epidemiological Studies Depression Scale. 
Levels of pro-inflammatory cytokines increased progressively as depressive symptoms increased. But when depressive symptoms were combined with high omega-6mega-3 ratios, levels of proinflammatory cytokines skyrocketed by up to 40% more than normal -- far beyond the 18% increase resulting from the presence depressive symptoms alone. 
Chronic inflammation has already been linked to heart disease, type 2 diabetes, osteoporosis, cognitive decline and Alzheimer's. Earlier epidemiological (population) studies have also linked higher levels of pro-inflammatory cytokines with depressive symptoms. This new study suggests that a diet that is rich in omega-6 fats but includes few of the foods rich in omega-3 fats - such as the standard American diet -- promotes not only inflammation, but depression. 
The positive take-away is that increasing consumption of foods rich in omega-3s, while decreasing consumption of omega-6-rich foods, can provide some protection against depression, particularly as depressive symptoms increase. 
Omega-3s are found in cold water fish, nuts, such as walnuts, and flaxseeds. Alpha-linolenic acid (ALA), the omega-3 in nuts and seeds, can be converted - albeit inefficiently - in the body to the omega-3s found in fish, eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenioc acid (DHA). 
EPA improves blood flow and is also suggested to affect hormones and the immune system, both of which have a direct effect on brain function. DHA is active in the membrane of ion channels in the brain, making it easier for them to change shape and transmit electrical signals, and is involved in serotonin metabolism (reduced serotonin production and/or activity is a key factor in depression). Practical Tip: Be of good cheer. Cut back on sources of omega-6 fats, such as beef, and corn, palm, peanut, safflower and sunflower oils. Enjoy a handful of omega-3-rich walnuts and/or flaxseeds daily, and a serving of cold water fish, such as salmon and sardines, at least 3 times each week. 

Cancer-Protection

Eating even small amounts of fish may protect against ovarian and digestive tract cancers. In a large study conducted in Spanish hospitals, a total of 10,149 cancer patients with 19 different types of cancer and 7,990 controls were included. The researchers determined that eating more fish correlated with a reduced risk of certain cancers. Fish eaters had less cancer in the ovaries, pancreas and all parts of the digestive tract including the mouth, pharynx, esophagus, stomach, colon and rectum. 
Epidemiological and experimental evidence shows that the omega-3 fats in salmon may also exert protective effects against breast, colon, and possibly prostate cancers. Clinical studies have suggested several possible mechanisms behind these beneficial effects, including inhibiting the production of Series 2 prostaglandins (the pro-inflammatory kind) and inhibiting angiogenesis, the development of additional blood supplies that cancer cells must have for tumor growth and metastasis. 
Lab and animal research published in the November 2005 issue of the International Journal of Cancer, shows that the omega-3 fatty acids found in cold water fish-docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) and eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA)-curb the growth of breast cancer cells via yet another protective mechanism: by activating an enzyme called sphingomyelinase, which then generates the release of ceramide, a compound that induces the expression of the human tumor suppressor gene p21, which ultimately causes cancer cell death. In the animal experiments, mice were fed diets rich in either omega-3 (fish oil) or omega-6 (corn oil) fatty acids, after which breast cancer cells were implanted. Three weeks later, tumor volume and weight was significantly lower in mice on the omega-3 rich diet. Why? Dietary fatty acids are incorporated into cell membranes, and the type of fatty acids dictates how a cell responds and grows. In the lab culture experiments, when cells were treated with DHA or EPA, these fats were incorporated into cell membranes with the result that sphingomyelinase activity increased by 30-40%, and breast cancer cell growth dropped 20-25%.


Salmon may be especially protective against cancer since this fish contains not only omega-3 fats, but is an excellent source of the trace mineral selenium. 
Selenium is of fundamental importance to human health. It is an essential component of several major metabolic pathways, including thyroid hormone metabolism, antioxidant defense systems, and immune function. Accumulated evidence from prospective studies, intervention trials and studies on animal models of cancer have suggested a strong inverse correlation between selenium intake and cancer incidence. 
Several mechanisms have been suggested to explain the cancer-preventive activities of selenium. Selenium has been shown to induce DNA repair and synthesis in damaged cells, to inhibit the proliferation of cancer cells, and to induce their apoptosis, the self-destruct sequence the body uses to eliminate worn out or abnormal cells. In addition, selenium is incorporated at the active site of many proteins, including glutathione peroxidase, the most important for cancer protection. One of the body's most powerful antioxidant enzymes, glutathione peroxidase is used in the liver to detoxify a wide range of potentially harmful molecules. When levels of glutathione peroxidase are too low, these toxic molecules are not disarmed and wreak havoc on any cells with which they come in contact, damaging their cellular DNA and promoting the development of cancer cells. Four ounces of cooked salmon provide 75.8% of the daily value for selenium. Lower Your Risk of Leukemia, Multiple Myeloma, and Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma
Fishermen have, in epidemiological studies, been identified as having a lower risk of leukemia, multiple myeloma and non-Hodgkin lymphoma, an occupational benefit that researchers thought might be due to the fact that they eat more fish. Now, a Canadian study published in the April 2004 issue of Cancer Epidemiology Biomarkers & Prevention suggests that persons whose diet includes more weekly servings of fresh fatty fish have a much lower risk of these three types of cancer. Data drawn from a survey of the fish eating habits of 6,800 Canadians indicates that those consuming the most fatty fish decreased their risk of leukemia by 28%, their risk of multiple myeloma by 36%, and their risk of non-Hodgkin lymphoma by 29%. Overall, frequent eaters of fatty fish reduced their risk for all forms of lymphomas by 30%.

Salmon and Other Fatty Fish Highly Protective against Kidney Cancer

Consumption of fatty fish, such as salmon, offers significant protection against renal cell carcinoma, the most common form of kidney cancer, suggests evidence presented in a 15.3-year epidemiological study involving 61,433 women who participated in the Swedish Mammography Cohort Study (Wolk A, Larsson SC, JAMA). 
Renal cell carcinoma (RCC), the 10th most common form of cancer with a male:female ratio of 5:3, accounts for more than 80% per cent of all kidney cancers. Although an earlier review of prospective cohort studies (MacLean et al, JAMA) did not support the hypothesis that fish consumption is protective, the authors of the new JAMA study point out that virtually all the other studies on the subject, including MacLean's, did not take into account whether the fish consumed were fatty or lean fish.(Fatty fish contain 20 to 30 times more omega-3 (DHA and EPA) than lean fish, which provide 3-5 times more vitamin D.) 
When this distinction was considered, the researchers found that those who consumed one or more serving of fatty fish each week had a 44% decreased risk of RCC compared with those who consumed no fatty fish. 
Plus, those who reported long-term consumption between the beginning of the study and the 10-year follow-up had a dramatic 74% lower risk. In contrast, no association was found between consumption of lean fish or other seafood and incidence of RCC. Wolk notes,"Our results support the hypothesis that frequent consumption of fatty fish may lower the risk of RCC, possibly due to increased intake of fish oil rich in EPA and DHA, as well as vitamin D."


----------



## gopotsgo

maltlovereileen said:


> What is a good thing to mop floors with?


This is something I was very concerned with given our little pups. I bought a Shark steam cleaner and the housekeeper only uses this on the floors. No cleaners, perfumes, solvents, zip, nada, only water heated to steam. And it does a great job cleaning.
For lip balm, nothing works better than plain raw shea butter. The only think I don't like about it is the slight smoky smell. It also works well on the skin, absorbs rapidly without a greasy feel.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I love pure shea butter. I use it as a lip balm, in my hair, and on the dogs as well. I always bought L'Occitane, but then found this one, same quality as L'Occitane, but it costs much less here: http://www.iherb.com/Mode-De-Vie-Karite-One-Pure-Shea-Butter-4-oz-132-g/6576?at=0
Mode de Vie Karite One Mode de vie


----------



## mysugarbears

Are there other ways to get the Omega's without eating fish? I do take Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega fish oil, but is that enough?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Are there other ways to get the Omega's without eating fish? I do take Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega fish oil, but is that enough?


There are Omega 3 fatty acids in Flaxseed oil. There is some in butter made from grassfed cows, and also in grassfed beef. The best sources for Omega 3 fatty acids are wild Alaska salmon, sardines, and krill. 

Nordic Naturals, Carlson's, and New Chapter make pretty good fish oil supplements. It is always preferable to eat nutritious foods instead of taking supplements whenever possible, but we all have to do what is best for us.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> There are Omega 3 fatty acids in Flaxseed oil. There is some in butter made from grassfed cows, and also in grassfed beef. The best sources for Omega 3 fatty acids are wild Alaska salmon, sardines, and krill.
> 
> Nordic Naturals, Carlson's, and New Chapter make pretty good fish oil supplements. It is always preferable to eat nutritious foods instead of taking supplements whenever possible, but we all have to do what is best for us.


 
Thanks Suzan, i wish i could get it from fish, but i don't like fish and i have tried to like fish, but just can't.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Suzan, i wish i could get it from fish, but i don't like fish and i have tried to like fish, but just can't.


I understand completely. Everyone has their food preferences. I am sort of medium regarding fish, I can take it or leave it. I prefer a good steak. :thumbsup:


----------



## puppy lover

Yay, I'm so happy to hear this Sophia.:chili:
I admire you and the others who change over due wanting to make a safer environment for you and you family. I was forced due to allergies.

Yes, Suzan is such a blessing for SM and all our fluffs! 

For general cleaning and disinfecting I use bioKleen general purpose cleaner (I dilute in water in a spray bottle so it lasts a long time) and I'll add a few drops of essential oil for disinfecting purposes (maybe tea tree, lavender, bergamot, lemon or other ones specifically for that purpose). I'm really sensitive but get no reaction from BioKleen. I haven't had any issues with the tea tree and Olivea but when I do use tea tree I keep her in another room till it airs out.

Prayers to Meow Meow:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears

I started using Mrs. Meyers cleaning products, is that not a good cleaning product?


----------



## princessre

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Suzan, i wish i could get it from fish, but i don't like fish and i have tried to like fish, but just can't.


Aside from wild salmon, you can get Omega 3's also from halibut, shrimp, scallop, cod, and also walnuts. There are so many benefits to cold-water fish. We humans grow new taste buds every 21 days, so it is possible to like something if we try it enough in this period of time while learning to prepare it better and better. Nevertheless, freshness of fish and cooking method are key. My favorite way to prepare salmon is very simple. Just pat salmon very dry, rub with kosher salt and pepper, sear stovetop on both sides on high heat to form a nice crust, and then finish off either on stove top for 3-4 minutes at low heat covered with a lid or in the oven at 375 for 6-8 minutes. Wild salmon is not too expensive at Whole Foods, and I think it is the best investment anyone can make in their health in combination with superstar veggies.


----------



## beckinwolf

One of the best ways I've prepared salmon is spicing it with dill and ginger, with a bit of sesame oil and soy sauce drizzled on it. Then I bake it in the oven.


----------



## princessre

puppy lover said:


> Yay, I'm so happy to hear this Sophia.:chili:
> I admire you and the others who change over due wanting to make a safer environment for you and you family. I was forced due to allergies.
> 
> Yes, Suzan is such a blessing for SM and all our fluffs!
> 
> For general cleaning and disinfecting I use bioKleen general purpose cleaner (I dilute in water in a spray bottle so it lasts a long time) and I'll add a few drops of essential oil for disinfecting purposes (maybe tea tree, lavender, bergamot, lemon or other ones specifically for that purpose). I'm really sensitive but get no reaction from BioKleen. I haven't had any issues with the tea tree and Olivea but when I do use tea tree I keep her in another room till it airs out.
> 
> Prayers to Meow Meow:grouphug:


Sunnie, thanks so much for mentioning BioKleen-- I'd never heard of it before! Is this the one that you use? 

SUPER CONCENTRATED ALL PURPOSE CLEANER & DEGREASER

Dilute with Water & Clean:
Biokleen All Purpose Cleaner is super concentrated to cut through the toughest grease and dirt without the use of toxic chemicals. Safe for most types of surfaces, works in cold water and leaves no harsh residues or fumes behind.
•	3x More Concentrated
•	For any cleaning job in and outside the home
•	No harsh fumes
•	Safe for gray water and septic tanks


----------



## princessre

beckinwolf said:


> One of the best ways I've prepared salmon is spicing it with dill and ginger, with a bit of sesame oil and soy sauce drizzled on it. Then I bake it in the oven.


Sounds yummm!!!


----------



## princessre

mysugarbears said:


> I started using Mrs. Meyers cleaning products, is that not a good cleaning product?


You really cannot go by brand....which cleaner are you using? 

I show a 10 for health for
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Spray
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Baby Blossom
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Wipes
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Geranium
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lavender
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lemon 

I show an 8 for health for
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lavender
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lemon Verbena
Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Geranium All Purpose Soap Bar

The others are either not rated by Good Guide, or score a 4 or below for health.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> You really cannot go by brand....which cleaner are you using?
> 
> I show a 10 for health for
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Spray
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Baby Blossom
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Wipes
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Geranium
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lavender
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lemon
> 
> I show an 8 for health for
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lavender
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lemon Verbena
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Geranium All Purpose Soap Bar
> 
> The others are either not rated by Good Guide, or score a 4 or below for health.



I used the lemon verbena surface wipes, but had to throw them away as they are full of artificial fragrance. Fragrance is the last listed ingredient on the package.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> Aside from wild salmon, you can get Omega 3's also from halibut, shrimp, scallop, cod, and also walnuts. There are so many benefits to cold-water fish. We humans grow new taste buds every 21 days, so it is possible to like something if we try it enough in this period of time while learning to prepare it better and better. Nevertheless, freshness of fish and cooking method are key. My favorite way to prepare salmon is very simple. Just pat salmon very dry, rub with kosher salt and pepper, sear stovetop on both sides on high heat to form a nice crust, and then finish off either on stove top for 3-4 minutes at low heat covered with a lid or in the oven at 375 for 6-8 minutes. Wild salmon is not too expensive at Whole Foods, and I think it is the best investment anyone can make in their health in combination with superstar veggies.



We love Halibut around here, and the dogs love cod. I can get cod pretty inexpensively, but halibut and wild salmon are at least $15 a pound here, which is out of my price range most of the time.

A caution about getting your omega 3 from walnuts or other nuts, ans most of them are easy to overeat, and they also contain a lot of omega 6 - which can be inflammatory in large amounts. If you want to get some Omega 3 from nuts, try macadamia nuts or macadamia nut oil- better ratio of omega 3, but be careful as macadamia is poison to dogs.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> We love Halibut around here, and the dogs love cod. I can get cod pretty inexpensively, but halibut and wild salmon are at least $15 a pound here, which is out of my price range most of the time.
> 
> A caution about getting your omega 3 from walnuts or other nuts, ans most of them are easy to overeat, and they also contain a lot of omega 6 - which can be inflammatory in large amounts. If you want to get some Omega 3 from nuts, try macadamia nuts or macadamia nut oil- better ratio of omega 3, but be careful as macadamia is poison to dogs.


I agree, cod is very affordable at Whole Foods! 

Suzan, that is good to know about walnuts! I personally cannot stand walnuts...but I eat lots of fish....so I haven't tried to like walnuts much. I really love almonds, and am always amazed at how a dozen almonds and an apple can serve as my lunch and makes me feel great. Is there anything bad about almonds that I should know?


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> I used the lemon verbena surface wipes, but had to throw them away as they are full of artificial fragrance. Fragrance is the last listed ingredient on the package.


I don't love Mrs. Meyers. I think the retro packaging and scented formulations are charming, but most of their products seem to score very low on healthfulness. The ones I listed were the only remotely high ones...and as you said, they are very heavily scented. But then again, some people do not mind scent and just don't want harmful chemicals.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> I agree, cod is very affordable at Whole Foods!
> 
> Suzan, that is good to know about walnuts! I personally cannot stand walnuts...but I eat lots of fish....so I haven't tried to like walnuts much. I really love almonds, and am always amazed at how a dozen almonds and an apple can serve as my lunch and makes me feel great. Is there anything bad about almonds that I should know?


The only thing bad about them is that they taste so good they are easy to over eat! Seriously, nuts in moderation are healthful, but all of them contain Omega 6 fats. However, if you eat enough Omeg 3 (which you do) you are eating a well-balanced diet. 

I love almond butter on apple slices and in smoothies. I occasionally use almond flour as a bread crumb replacement, and also for cranberry muffins. 

I also love macadamia nuts and macadamia nut butter. But I can't really keep large quantities of nuts around, lol. Hubby and I can easily overindulge. I use nuts, nut butters, and nut flours as a special occasional treat.


----------



## mysugarbears

princessre said:


> Aside from wild salmon, you can get Omega 3's also from halibut, shrimp, scallop, cod, and also walnuts. There are so many benefits to cold-water fish. We humans grow new taste buds every 21 days, so it is possible to like something if we try it enough in this period of time while learning to prepare it better and better. Nevertheless, freshness of fish and cooking method are key. My favorite way to prepare salmon is very simple. Just pat salmon very dry, rub with kosher salt and pepper, sear stovetop on both sides on high heat to form a nice crust, and then finish off either on stove top for 3-4 minutes at low heat covered with a lid or in the oven at 375 for 6-8 minutes. Wild salmon is not too expensive at Whole Foods, and I think it is the best investment anyone can make in their health in combination with superstar veggies.


 

I've tried fish several times and very recently and i just can't seem to enjoy the taste and unfortunately i'm highly allergic to scallops and sometimes i have a reaction to shrimp and sometimes i don't so i really don't eat shrimp.


----------



## mysugarbears

princessre said:


> You really cannot go by brand....which cleaner are you using?
> 
> I show a 10 for health for
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Spray
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Baby Blossom
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Baby Blossom Surface Wipes
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Geranium
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lavender
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Stainless Steel Spray, Lemon
> 
> I show an 8 for health for
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lavender
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Surface Wipes, Lemon Verbena
> Mrs. Meyer's Clean Day Geranium All Purpose Soap Bar
> 
> The others are either not rated by Good Guide, or score a 4 or below for health.


 

I love the Lemona Verbena scent, i use the :

Counter spray
All purpose cleaner 
Surface scrub

I'm one that loves a nice scent, makes me think of clean, like lemon pledge did when i was growing up.


----------



## CheriS

Very informativef thread!
I've used Shaklee's H2 concentrated cleaner for most basic cleaning - it replaced virtually all those pledge, windex, etc. type cleaners for me, and I use a steam mop for my floors (which are all wood) If I want/ed my windows to be sparkly clean, I'd probably use vinegar and newspaper, but I'm too old to care that much all that often what people think of my windows. The exception would be toilets, and I use bleach or a laundry whitener if I want it to soak. I have never heard anything negative about Shaklee products in general, but the H2 specifically says it can be used on pets, so I'm wondering if I'm missing something because I don't even see Shaklee products listed on the site for Household Cleaner Ratings. Does anyone know? I have been using it because of their statement, so I'd be more than disappointed to find out that isn't true.

Cheri


----------



## princessre

I'm making this tonight, so I thought I would share my favorite recipe for cod and seabass-- it's really yummy!!!:

Orange and Soy Marinade for Grilled Chilean Sea Bass Fillets
This marinade creates an especially thick, brown crust on the grilled
fish. Do not marinate the fish longer than suggested or the flavors
will become too strong.

1/4 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon dry sherry
2 medium cloves garlic , minced
2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger
Ground black pepper

Combine orange juice, soy, sherry, garlic, and ginger in shallow dish
just large enough to hold fish in single layer; place fish in marinade
and turn to coat. Marinate 20 minutes, turning fish over after 10
minutes. Remove fish from marinade, sprinkle with pepper, and continue
with recipe for Charcoal- or Gas-Grilled Chilean Sea Bass Fillets.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> I'm making this tonight, so I thought I would share my favorite recipe for cod and seabass-- it's really yummy!!!:
> 
> Orange and Soy Marinade for Grilled Chilean Sea Bass Fillets
> This marinade creates an especially thick, brown crust on the grilled
> fish. Do not marinate the fish longer than suggested or the flavors
> will become too strong.
> 
> 1/4 cup orange juice
> 2 tablespoons soy sauce
> 1 tablespoon dry sherry
> 2 medium cloves garlic , minced
> 2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger
> Ground black pepper
> 
> Combine orange juice, soy, sherry, garlic, and ginger in shallow dish
> just large enough to hold fish in single layer; place fish in marinade
> and turn to coat. Marinate 20 minutes, turning fish over after 10
> minutes. Remove fish from marinade, sprinkle with pepper, and continue
> with recipe for Charcoal- or Gas-Grilled Chilean Sea Bass Fillets.



Wait! Are YOU cooking? Wow, I'm coming over, lol. :thumbsup:

I love sea bass. The recipes sounds nice.


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> Wait! Are YOU cooking? Wow, I'm coming over, lol. :thumbsup:
> 
> I love sea bass. The recipes sounds nice.


Yeah, come on over, Suzan!! We'll stay up all night talking! 

Hmmmm.....Okay, you caught me :blush:.......I made the marinade, and my hubby is grilling. So of course since it's too cold out, he is "operating the grill pan". Because you know, he has so much more experience "grilling." :HistericalSmiley:Boy, you are sharp. Truth be told, I don't like to get smoke in my hair and my hubby is very understanding (I know your hubby is a doll, too......) :innocent: 

p.s.: Do try the recipe if you have the inclination. It is not a "crap" recipe because it wasn't free. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

For cleaning the shower I use a mix of white vinegar, water & 1 or 2 drops of dish soap. (1 third vinegar, 2 thirds water). For a daily clean, when I finish my shower, I just spray the glass & tiles, and get out & leave it! Weekly clean I use the same mixture & give it a bit of a scrub, but there isn't really anything to scrub away because its been sprayed daily


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I forgot to mention my all purpose cleaner. I make it by combining White Vinegar with Thieves oil. I make my own Thieves Oil:

There are many different recipes. I use 1oz each of natural, essential oils. (I use Frontier/Aura Cacia or Mountain Rose Herbs)

cinnamon oil
clove oil
eucalyptus oil
rosemary oil
lemon oil

Add these to 8 oz of almond oil. 

Place a few drops of thieves oil in a spray bottle. Add vinegar and shake. This is a great all-purpose cleaner and it smells great. 

Also, thieves oil (not with vinegar!) is commonly used for colds/flu. Rub a bit on soles of feet (then put on socks) and chest before bedtime.

If you don't want to make Thieves oil yourself, you can buy it:
Home of THIEVES ESSENTIAL OIL and Products based on Thieves Oil


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Suzan, can you use that on all types of surfaces? I have wood floors so generally only use white vinegar & water.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Suzan, can you use that on all types of surfaces? I have wood floors so generally only use white vinegar & water.


I don't know about wood floors, but if you use vinegar/water on the floors already, I doubt that some essential oils would hurt the wood, but I really don't know. You could probably add some water to it and do a tiny patch test area to find out. I use it in my kitchen and bathroom. (I live in an apartment in suburbia and unfortunately it is carpeted.)


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> I forgot to mention my all purpose cleaner. I make it by combining White Vinegar with Thieves oil. I make my own Thieves Oil:
> 
> There are many different recipes. I use 1oz each of natural, essential oils. (I use Frontier/Aura Cacia or Mountain Rose Herbs)
> 
> cinnamon oil
> clove oil
> eucalyptus oil
> rosemary oil
> lemon oil
> 
> Add these to 8 oz of almond oil.
> 
> Place a few drops of thieves oil in a spray bottle. Add vinegar and shake. This is a great all-purpose cleaner and it smells great.
> 
> Also, thieves oil (not with vinegar!) is commonly used for colds/flu. Rub a bit on soles of feet (then put on socks) and chest before bedtime.
> 
> If you don't want to make Thieves oil yourself, you can buy it:
> Home of THIEVES ESSENTIAL OIL and Products based on Thieves Oil


 
how much vinegar do you add? i might have to try this


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Nikki's Mom said:


> I don't know about wood floors, but if you use vinegar/water on the floors already, I doubt that some essential oils would hurt the wood, but I really don't know. You could probably add some water to it and do a tiny patch test area to find out. I use it in my kitchen and bathroom. (I live in an apartment in suburbia and unfortunately it is carpeted.)


Thanks! I will do a search & see if I can get it here - I really like the look of it, I read on the link all sorts of things it can be used for!! I'm impressed!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> how much vinegar do you add? i might have to try this


I'm terrible, I never measure anything, I'm sorry. I use a 16 oz spray bottle, so I guess around 16 oz of vinegar, plus a few drops of the thieves oil no more than 1/8 - 1/4 cup. You can use more or less depending on whether you like the scent. You can also cut the vinegar with some filtered water if it is too strong for you. Some people use Apple Cider vinegar instead of white vinegar.

The oils kill germs, and it works great on grease.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm terrible, I never measure anything, I'm sorry. I use a 16 oz spray bottle, so I guess around 16 oz of vinegar, plus a few drops of the thieves oil no more than 1/8 - 1/4 cup. You can use more or less depending on whether you like the scent. You can also cut the vinegar with some filtered water if it is too strong for you. Some people use Apple Cider vinegar instead of white vinegar.
> 
> The oils kill germs, and it works great on grease.


 
Thanks Suzan, i'm reading about the thieves oil and i'm amazed for all it can be used for. I can probably stop using the Mrs. Meyers and start using this to clean the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Suzan, i'm reading about the thieves oil and i'm amazed for all it can be used for. I can probably stop using the Mrs. Meyers and start using this to clean the house. :thumbsup:


It's a lot cheaper than Mrs. Meyers, lol. 

If you like cinnamon, or spiced cider, you'll love the thieves oil. And if you make it with Apple cider vinegar, it smells even better! 

When we travel, I always bring my spray bottle, and I spray and wipe down the entire hotel room as soon as I check in.


----------



## poochie2

Great ideas !!
This is my New year's resolution.......getting rid of the Windex, Tide, etc.
These chemicals are horrible to use around pets and kids.
I like to clean with vinegar and water and mostly I like the spearamint scented essential oil added to a spray bottle with water.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Those microfiber cleaning cloths are also very good.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Toxic load is a very important thing to consider. Taken one by one, some of these chemical/scent laden products don't seem so bad. But if you add up all of the toxins in our cleaning products, beauty products, textiles, foods, etc. it really becomes a heavy toxic load on our lungs and our liver. And our fluffs are so small, it must affect them even more. I know it seems like a downer to think about, but even taking a few small steps, a little at a time, really does make a difference. Convenience and ease of use is a good thing, but I think that over-relying on convenience has really increased the toxicity in our lives.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Nikki's Mom said:


> Toxic load is a very important thing to consider. Taken one by one, some of these chemical/scent laden products don't seem so bad. But if you add up all of the toxins in our cleaning products, beauty products, textiles, foods, etc. it really becomes a heavy toxic load on our lungs and our liver. And our fluffs are so small, it must affect them even more. I know it seems like a downer to think about, but even taking a few small steps, a little at a time, really does make a difference. Convenience and ease of use is a good thing, but I think that over-relying on convenience has really increased the toxicity in our lives.


Excellent points Suzan ... and you forgot to mention the cost of all those wizz bang cleaning products (full of chemicals!) ... I get extraordinary value out of a big bottle of vinegar!! I think it only costs a couple of bucks, if that!!:aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven

Great thread :biggrin: I will pour through it more, the thieves oil looks interesting. 

I have bad chemical sensitivities and now have a cleaner come to do a big clean and leave while she is working and don't come back until much later after the windows have been open etc. I have my cleaner use a steam cleaner for the floors and mainly vinegar and water for general purpose, but I like her to use some other products for toilets etc. I have also had her use the Nature's Ultimate orange cleaner recommended by Lynda.


----------



## princessre

Environmental Working Group conducted a research project on pets and chemicals that is by far the most expansive to date, and the results were very alarming. Pets age something like seven times faster than humans, so you can see the effects of toxic chemicals in them much faster....What the EWG found is that sadly our pets are contaminated. Here's the summary. If you want to see the full report, goto 

Polluted Pets | Environmental Working Group
* Polluted Pets*


 *Polluted Pets*



Chemical exposures and pets’ health
Who is protecting pets?
Study Methodology
References
All test results
Pets for the Environment
Polluted Pets


*Categories*

BodyBurden
Pet Health


*High Levels of Toxic Industrial Chemicals Contaminate Cats And Dogs*

By Olga Naidenko, Rebecca Sutton, Jane Houlihan, April 2008

*Summary and Findings*


They are trying their best to warn us.
In the first study of its kind, Environmental Working Group found that American pets are polluted with even higher levels of many of the same synthetic industrial chemicals that researchers have recently found in people, including newborns.
The results show that America’s pets are serving as involuntary sentinels of the widespread chemical contamination that scientists increasingly link to a growing array of health problems across a wide range of animals—wild, domesticated and human.








Source: Analysis of blood and urine from 20 dogs and 37 cats in study conducted by EWG. Laboratory analyses by AXYS Analytical, Sidney, BC. 
Just as children ingest pollutants in tap water, play on lawns with pesticide residues, or breathe in an array of indoor air contaminants, so do their pets. But with their compressed lifespans, developing and aging seven or more times faster than children, pets also develop health problems from exposures much more rapidly. The National Research Council has found that sickness and disease in pets can inform our understanding of our own health risks (NRC 1991). And for anyone who has lost a pet to cancer or another disease potentially linked to chemical exposures, this sentinel role played by pets becomes a devastating personal loss.
In recognition of the unique roles that pets play in our lives, the Environmental Working Group (EWG) undertook a study to investigate the extent of exposures pets face to contaminants in our homes and outdoor environments. In a novel study representing the broadest biomonitoring investigation yet conducted in pets, what we found was surprising.
Dogs and cats were contaminated with 48 of 70 industrial chemicals tested, including 43 chemicals at levels higher than those typically found in people, according to our study of plastics and food packaging chemicals, heavy metals, fire retardants, and stain-proofing chemicals in pooled samples of blood and urine from 20 dogs and 37 cats collected at a Virginia veterinary clinic. 
Average levels of many chemicals were substantially higher in pets than is typical for people, with 2.4 times higher levels of stain- and grease-proof coatings (perfluorochemicals) in dogs, 23 times more fire retardants (PBDEs) in cats, and more than 5 times the amounts of mercury, compared to average levels in people found in national studies conducted by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and EWG (Figure).
This study is the most comprehensive investigation of the chemical body burden of companion animals conducted to date, with 23 chemicals reported in pets for the first time. The results reinforce findings from prior studies showing that pets’ unique behaviors may place them at risk for elevated exposures and health risks from chemicals pollutants in the home and outdoors, in air, water, food, soil, and consumer products for people and pets.
*Dogs: High levels of plasticizers,
grease-proof chemicals,and 
fire retardants*
35 chemicals detected - 40% at higher levels 
in dogs than people​








Source: Analysis of blood and urine from 20 dogs
in study conducted by EWG.
Laboratory analyses by AXYS Analytical, Sidney, BC. 
For nearly all the chemicals included in the current study, health risks in pets have not been studied. But the chemicals are linked to serious health effects in other studies from laboratory data or human populations:


 For dogs, blood and urine samples were contaminated with 35 chemicals altogether, including 11 carcinogens, 31 chemicals toxic to the reproductive system, and 24 neurotoxins. The carcinogens are of particular concern, since dogs have much higher rates of many kinds of cancer than do people, including 35 times more skin cancer, 4 times more breast tumors, 8 times more bone cancer, and twice the incidence of leukemia, according to the Texas A&M Veterinary Medical Center (2008). Between 20 and 25 percent of dogs die of cancer, making it the second leading cause of death in dogs (Purdue University Department of Veterinary Pathobiology 2000).
 Cat samples contained 46 chemicals altogether, including 9 carcinogens, 40 chemicals toxic to the reproductive system, 34 neurotoxins, and 15 chemicals toxic to the endocrine system. Endocrine (hormone) system toxins raise particular concerns for cats, since they include the thyroid toxins and fire retardants called PBDEs. Thyroid disease (hyperthyroidism) is a leading cause of illness in older cats (Gunn-Moore 2005). The growing use of PBDEs in consumer products over the past 30 years has paralleled the rising incidence of feline hyperthyroidism, and a preliminary study suggests that PBDEs are found at higher levels in cats stricken with this disease (Dye 2007). Studies also show a high correlation between eating canned food and developing hyperthyroidism later in life for cats (Edinboro 2004; Kass 1999, Martin 2000). In addition to PBDEs, hyperthyroidism in cats could be linked to the plastics chemical and potent endocrine disruptor BPA that is known to leach from the pop-top cat food can lining into food (Edinboro 2004; Kang 2002).
 In America there are 8 times more companion dogs and cats than there are children under five. Seventy percent more households have dogs or cats than children of any age. These pets are often beloved family members, and yet they can be subjected to chronic, constant exposures to chemical contaminants in homes, yards, and parks that pet owners cannot always prevent.
*Cats: notably high levels of fire
retardants, high levels of plasticizers,
and grease-proofing chemicals*
46 chemicals detected - 96% at higher levels 
in cats than people​








Source: Analysis of blood and urine from 37 cats
in study conducted by EWG.
Laboratory analyses by AXYS Analytical, Sidney, BC.
As cats meticulously groom themselves, they lick off accumulated dust that studies show can be contaminated with the neurotoxic fire retardants PBDEs and reproductive toxins called phthalates that were found in the cats we tested (Bornehag 2004, Stapleton 2005, Wormuth 2006). A dog eating scraps from the floor may also swallow dirt and dust tracked in from the outdoors and contaminated with heavy metals and pesticides (Colt 2004, vom Lindern 2003). A flea collar can spew droplets of insecticide that can be lethal to cats (Linnett 2008). Dogs and cats often eat food processing and packaging chemicals that contaminate their food, day after day and year after year, resulting in cumulative exposures with unknown health risks (FDA CVM 2008b). Chew toys might contain plastic softeners, foam beds might be infused or coated with fire retardants and stain-proofing chemicals linked to cancer and birth defects, and plastic water bowls might leach hormone disruptors.
Pets face chemical exposures that in some ways are similar to those of infants and toddlers, who have limited diets and play close to the floor and put their hands and household objects in their mouths far more often than adults. For pets as for children, exposures are greater and the resulting health risks are higher (Betts 2007).
EWG’s review of scientific literature identified studies that demonstrate a plethora of links between chemicals exposures and health risks for pets. The perversely named “dancing cat fever” describes the results of neurological damage in cats with acute mercury poisoning (Koya 1964), while “Teflon toxicosis” has been the cause of death for hundreds of pet birds nationwide whose lungs filled with blood after they breathed in toxic fumes from overheated, non-stick pans (EWG 2003a, NRC 1991). Horses have died after chewing on wooden fences infused with the same arsenic-based pesticide found in the decks and playsets of 70 million homes nationwide (Casteel 2001, Edlich 2005, Khan 2006). Studies show lung cancer (mesothelioma) in dogs exposed to asbestos fibers at home (Glickman 1983), bladder cancer in dogs living near industrial areas (Hayes 1981) or exposed to topical flea and tick pesticides (Glickman 2004) or lawn and garden weed killers and insecticides (Glickman 2004), lead toxicosis in dogs and cats in homes with chipping lead-based house paint (Knight 2003, Marino 1990, Miller 1992), malignant lymphomas in dogs whose owners use the lawn pesticide 2,4-D (Hayes 1991), and mouth cancer (oral squamous cell carcinoma) in cats exposed to flea repellants (Bertone 2003).
 Major gaps in our system of public health protections allow most industrial chemicals on the market with no mandatory safety testing. Chemical companies do not have to prove products are safe before they are sold, or understand how much of their chemicals end up in people let alone pets. There are few standards that limit chemical contamination in pet food, pet toys and other products for our companion animals (FDA CVM 2008a,b). For pets as for people, the result is a body burden of complex mixtures of industrial chemicals never tested for safety. Health problems in pets span high rates of cancer in dogs (Paoloni 2008; Paoloni 2007; Waters 2006) and skyrocketing incidence of hyperthyroidism in cats (Edinboro 2004; Peterson 2007). Genetic changes can't explain the increases in certain health problems among pets. Scientists believe that chemical exposures play a role (e.g., National Research Council 1991, Landrigan 2001).
The presence of chemicals in dogs and cats sounds a cautionary warning for the present and future health of children as well. This study demonstrating the chemical body burden of dogs and cats is a wake-up call for stronger safety standards from industrial chemical exposures that will protect all members of our families, including our pets.

To read the detailed report, here's the link http://www.ewg.org/reports/pets


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thank you for posting this, Sophia. This is why I always encourage people to do their research on what they bring into the home and what they put into their bodies and their dog's bodies. Our tiny fluffs are exposed to so many toxins, and so are we. If we could just take a small amount of time to educate ourselves select things that will not harm us, it would make a big difference. Unfortunately, we cannot rely on anyone but ourselves to make the best choices, because profit making is more important than safety in our world, no matter how much they try to convince us otherwise.

I keep thinking that we should just go back to how our great-grandparents ate, and the way they cleaned their homes, we'd be healthier and safer.


----------



## puppy lover

Yes Sophia, this is the one I've been using. (Sorry I'm late to answer, was away) That research you posted is excellent. I feel so terrible for the animals (and babies/kids) who are at the mercy of these poisons/chemicals. I try to inform people whenever i see posts on which shampoo to use, allergies etc. It's just as easy to use a non toxic shampoo as a toxic one (and most of them are no more expensive!).

Suzan, I am def going to try adding the thieves oil to my cleaner or vinegar. So good to see others starting to make changes, and so much better for the earth too. 



princessre said:


> Sunnie, thanks so much for mentioning BioKleen-- I'd never heard of it before! Is this the one that you use?
> 
> SUPER CONCENTRATED ALL PURPOSE CLEANER & DEGREASER
> 
> Dilute with Water & Clean:
> Biokleen All Purpose Cleaner is super concentrated to cut through the toughest grease and dirt without the use of toxic chemicals. Safe for most types of surfaces, works in cold water and leaves no harsh residues or fumes behind.
> • 3x More Concentrated
> • For any cleaning job in and outside the home
> • No harsh fumes
> • Safe for gray water and septic tanks


----------



## iheartbisou

My hairdresser just started his own line of all pure/organic/natural shampoos/soaps etc, and he was telling me last week that when people use a shampoo/conditioner and it feels instantly silky and smooth, people oh and awe over the feel, but it's chemicals that are causing that silky feeling, and that natural, pure ingredients may take long to reach that 'silky' feeling but are just better for you, health wise.

He also said the main ingredient in conditioners was just fabric softener (or a version of it). Like the kind you use in the laundry.


----------



## puppy lover

I didn't know this was the case, probably one of the reasons I get sick from some hair products
Fabric softener is actually a toxic nerve gas and there is a link to Sudden Infant Death. When I pass a house spewing that stuff from the dryer my head starts hurting and I get dizzy. 
I'm glad your hairdresser is educating people, I hope his line does well




iheartbisou said:


> My hairdresser just started his own line of all pure/organic/natural shampoos/soaps etc, and he was telling me last week that when people use a shampoo/conditioner and it feels instantly silky and smooth, people oh and awe over the feel, but it's chemicals that are causing that silky feeling, and that natural, pure ingredients may take long to reach that 'silky' feeling but are just better for you, health wise.
> 
> He also said the main ingredient in conditioners was just fabric softener (or a version of it). Like the kind you use in the laundry.


----------



## mysugarbears

this is a very informative thread. i ordered the thieves cleaner and am going to order the oils to make my own theives and add to vinegar to clean. what would be a good laundry detergent to use for an HE washer and what would be a good non toxic fabric softer sheet for the dryer?


----------



## puppy lover

I like Ecover powdered laundry detergent or the unscented powdered one from Trader Joes. Not sure how they'd score on the website Sophia mentioned but I don't react to either one and I'm very chemically sensitive.

Here are some alternatives to fabric softener. I've also seen them in Whole Foods and other health food stores but never tried them.
6 Natural Alternatives to Fabric Softeners | Care2 Healthy & Green Living



mysugarbears said:


> this is a very informative thread. i ordered the thieves cleaner and am going to order the oils to make my own theives and add to vinegar to clean. what would be a good laundry detergent to use for an HE washer and what would be a good non toxic fabric softer sheet for the dryer?


----------



## princessre

puppy lover said:


> Yes Sophia, this is the one I've been using. (Sorry I'm late to answer, was away) That research you posted is excellent. I feel so terrible for the animals (and babies/kids) who are at the mercy of these poisons/chemicals. I try to inform people whenever i see posts on which shampoo to use, allergies etc. It's just as easy to use a non toxic shampoo as a toxic one (and most of them are no more expensive!).
> 
> Suzan, I am def going to try adding the thieves oil to my cleaner or vinegar. So good to see others starting to make changes, and so much better for the earth too.


Thanks, Sunnie! I read the BioKleen website and am so impressed with their products and philosophy. I also found some of the products at Whole Foods, so I'll be trying them soon!


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> I forgot to mention my all purpose cleaner. I make it by combining White Vinegar with Thieves oil. I make my own Thieves Oil:
> 
> There are many different recipes. I use 1oz each of natural, essential oils. (I use Frontier/Aura Cacia or Mountain Rose Herbs)
> 
> cinnamon oil
> clove oil
> eucalyptus oil
> rosemary oil
> lemon oil
> 
> Add these to 8 oz of almond oil.
> 
> Place a few drops of thieves oil in a spray bottle. Add vinegar and shake. This is a great all-purpose cleaner and it smells great.
> 
> Also, thieves oil (not with vinegar!) is commonly used for colds/flu. Rub a bit on soles of feet (then put on socks) and chest before bedtime.
> 
> If you don't want to make Thieves oil yourself, you can buy it:
> Home of THIEVES ESSENTIAL OIL and Products based on Thieves Oil


I just got the Thieves cleaner and i love it, my husband has commented on how nice it smells! I also purchased a super cloth Amazon.com: SUPERCLOTH - The European Cleaning Secret: Kitchen & Dining and i love it, my windows and mirrors aren't streaky looking and just love it to dust with and i don't have to use any chemicals! :chili:

Suzan i have a question i want to make my own thieves oil and not sure which cinnamon oil to use the cinnamon bark oil or the cinnamon leaf oil? When i make the thieves oil do i add to the almond oil and then add to vinegar or just add the thieves oil to the vinegar? I also want to use in a cold diffuser do i just use the thieves oil or do i add in the almond oil too and how much would i use in a cold diffuser? TIA My goal for 2011 is to use less chemicals and more natural non toxic cleaning products.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> I just got the Thieves cleaner and i love it, my husband has commented on how nice it smells! I also purchased a super cloth Amazon.com: SUPERCLOTH - The European Cleaning Secret: Kitchen & Dining and i love it, my windows and mirrors aren't streaky looking and just love it to dust with and i don't have to use any chemicals! :chili:
> 
> Suzan i have a question i want to make my own thieves oil and not sure which cinnamon oil to use the cinnamon bark oil or the cinnamon leaf oil? When i make the thieves oil do i add to the almond oil and then add to vinegar or just add the thieves oil to the vinegar? I also want to use in a cold diffuser do i just use the thieves oil or do i add in the almond oil too and how much would i use in a cold diffuser? TIA My goal for 2011 is to use less chemicals and more natural non toxic cleaning products.



I think that the cinnamon is called cassia. It's the less expensive one.

Thieves oil must always made with a carrier oil, such as almond, olive, or another favorite oil, otherwise it would be way too strong on its own. That's always the first step to make any kind of essential oil blend product. 

Then for a cleaner, you add some of the thieves oil to vinegar. I don't know how much to use in a diffuser, as I have found it too strong for my tastes as an air freshener. The only oil I use in a diffuser is orange oil. I only use a few drops.


----------

